# In-telegence c/o acoreus AG Teil 2



## technofreak (15 Mai 2003)

Da der Thread " In-telegence c/o acoreus AG" mittlerweil so lang ist, daß er sich nicht mehr sinnvoll 
 administrativ  "handeln" läßt  ist der Thread hiermit geschlossen. Weitere Beiträge bitte im diesem Teil 2 posten 
tf


----------



## annablum (15 Mai 2003)

*member aerea*

Hallo erstmal an alle,
auch ich habe mich mit In-t. / aco. AG bekannt gemacht und 50€ nicht gezahlt. Der button "member aerea" kam - ich weiß nicht wie - auf meinen Rechner. Dass genau dieses üble Ding von dieser  Firma ist, konnte ich erst anhand der telecomrechnung + Rufnummer . 0192 389 500 + Beitrag einer anderen Geschädigten nachvollziehen. Dann erinnerte ich mich an dieses Icon, was ich einst sofort aus der software-Liste gelöscht hatte. Mit der Polizei und Anzeige ... und ob hier bei uns tief im Osten wirklich ein Computerfachmann an den Rechner geht??? Ich habe mit diesem Tip so meine Probleme. Gibt es nicht eine spezielle Dienststelle der Polizei, die garantiert den Rechner auf Beweisspuren untersuchen kann? Oder gibt mir jemand auch sein Fallbeispiel zum Anführen? Also ich würde schon gerne Strafanzeige stellen, aber die Beweise....  
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Paule (15 Mai 2003)

Gerade als ich schon fast dachte, die haben mich vergessen, schicken die mir doch wieder ne Mahnung  :x. Ohne mit einem Wort auf meine Schreiben einzugehen. Hmpf.
Die Tatsache, dass eselfilm(e) und superesel jetzt nicht mehr auf den Namen von Firstway, sondern auf diese Briefkastenfirma auf den Jungferninseln läuft, ist ja ganz interessant. Aber bei diesen Standortüberlegungen geht's sicherlich mehr um Urheberrechte als um die Dialergeschichte...
Der dubiose Anwalt setzt dem Ganzen ja die Krone auf. 
Kleiner Surftip noch zum Thema: http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/te/9235/1.html

_informative Links dürfen immer gerne aktiv sein    tf _


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2003)

tf schrieb:
			
		

> _informative Links dürfen immer gerne aktiv sein    tf _


 Wie man's macht, macht man's falsch


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2003)

Gast(Paule) schrieb:
			
		

> tf schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

```
Links in Artikeln
Adressen von Webseiten werden von der Forensoftware automatisch zu anklickbaren Links, wenn 
diese mit "www." oder "http://" beginnen. Links zu Dialerseiten oder Links, die sich eventuell für 
unbedarfte User gefährlich auswirken könnten, müssen so dargestellt werden, dass sie 
nicht automatisch anklickbar werden.
```
da steht nicht, daß Links generell inaktiv sein müssen, nur bei Gefahr   :banned: 
siehe auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=578
Gruß
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (15 Mai 2003)

*Re: member aerea*



			
				annablum schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ob hier bei uns tief im Osten wirklich ein Computerfachmann an den Rechner geht??? Ich habe mit diesem Tip so meine Probleme. Gibt es nicht eine spezielle Dienststelle der Polizei, die garantiert den Rechner auf Beweisspuren untersuchen kann? Oder gibt mir jemand auch sein Fallbeispiel zum Anführen? Also ich würde schon gerne Strafanzeige stellen, aber die Beweise....
> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe




Meine liebe Annablum,
auch wenn Du es nicht für möglich hältst, in Cottbus gibt es eine Schwerpunkt Staatsanwaltschaft für Computer-Kriminalität. Tiefer im Osten geht nicht, denn gleich dahinter kommt die Oder und dort ist Schluß. Wenn Du nicht gerade zu einem Polizeiposten auf dem flachen Lande gehst, wirst Du schon jemanden finden, der davon was versteht. Im übrigen kannst Du die screenshots und die Programme auf einen Datenträger ziehen, dann kann man es zum LKA schicken.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2003)

Guten Morgen,

mich hat es nun indirekt ebenfalls hart getroffen. Ich habe meiner Mutter in der letzten Märzwoche für ihren PC einen I-Netzugang per 56k-Modem eingerichtet und sie hat sich danach irgendwann über Bild-online zwei Spiele heruntergeladen (Sven, Moorhuhn), sie versichert mir, das beim Download lediglich ein Preis deutlich unterhalb von 2 Euro angegeben war. Die Telekomrechnung vom April hat mich dann bald umgehauen. Unter dem Label In-telegence c/o accoreus AG sind 86,12 Euronen als Nettosumme aufgeführt. Davor steht lediglich "Verbindungen vom 29.03. bis 29.03.03". Ich sofort bei der Telekom diese Summe stornieren lassen und am 23.04.2003 schriftlich bei der accoreus in Köln Widerspruch eingelegt und höflich darauf verwiesen, dass ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt bewusst oder gewollt eine Verbindung über diese Firma gewählt hatte. Nun ist die Antwort da. Nach den üblichen Floskeln, dass kein Zweifel an dem korrekten Zustandekommen der Verbindung besteht widmen die sich einen ganzen Absatz dem Dailerschutz, der ihnen sehr am Herzen liegt.
Nun wollen sie von mir die Website mitgeteilt bekommen über die diese Verbindung (zu In-telegence) zustande gekommen sei. Weiterhin verwiesen die drauf, das von mir der Telekom keine Erlaubnis zur Speicherung der Einzelverbindungsdaten vorliegt und sie deshalb (die In-telegence) keine Möglichkeit habe für zurückliegende Abrechnungszeiträume Auskünfte zu erteilen. Folgend kommen dann die üblichen Drohungen mit Anschlusssperrung etc.
Meine erste Frage: Die acoreus als Inkasso der In-telegence verlangt von mir, die Nachweise zu erbringen, die sie berechtigt mir eine Rechnung zu stellen??? Das sollte doch wohl anders herum sein, oder?
Da meine Mutter tatsächlich zwei Downloads ausgeführt hatte und ein PC-Experte später auch keinerlei Hinweise auf einen Dailer bzw. eine verdeckte DFÜ-Verbindung feststellen konnte bin ich total verunsichert wie ich mich hier nun weiter verhalten soll.
Können die tatsächlich den Anschluss meiner Mutter lahmlegen lassen?

Uwe Baake


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Mai 2003)

Hallo Uwe,

grundlegende Informationen findest Du hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=10678#10678

Den Anschluss sperren kann nur der Provider, in den meisten Fällen die Telekom. Das jedoch nur, wenn die gestellte Rechnung komplett nicht bezahlt wurde. Wenn, wie bei Dir, nur der strittige Rechnungsbetrag einbehalten wurde, kann der Anschluss nicht gesperrt werden.

Wie das ganze dann weitergeht, siehe oben.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Mai 2003)

@ Uwe B.


Ich muss Dich etwas durch die Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung
scheuchen. Diese findest Du hier: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html

Zur Anschlusssperre schau Dir § 19 Abs. 4 TKV an.  Bei begründetem Einwand und Bezahlung des
 übrigen Betrags (= Durchschnittsbetrag) darf nicht gesperrt werden.

§ 15 Abs. 2 TKV bitte genau angeben, welcher Betrag nicht gezahlt werden soll, da sonst das
 überwiesene Geld anteilig aufgeteilt wird.

§ 16 TKV gibt Dir das Recht eine Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsarten zu verlangen. Das müssen 
die kostenlos machen; sie werden dafür versuchen von Dir Geld zu bekommen, da 
musst Du aber standhaft "nein" sagen.
Die Ausrede sie hätten keine Daten mehr wird auch kommen, muss Dich aber nicht berühren. 
Sie selbst können nur richtig abrechnen, wenn die Daten vorhanden sind, vgl § 15 Abs. 1 TKV. 

Eine vergleichbare Auseinandersetzung hatte ich mit der nexnet  vgl. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=11133#11133 ab dem dritten Posting 
von unten geht es los, bitte auch die folgende Seite durchschauen. Dort sind auch Muster für Schreiben.


----------



## Comedian1 (16 Mai 2003)

*Speicherung auf Vorrat*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uwe B.
> Die Ausrede sie hätten keine Daten mehr wird auch kommen, muss Dich aber nicht berühren.
> Sie selbst können nur richtig abrechnen, wenn die Daten vorhanden sind, vgl § 15 Abs. 1 TKV.



Manche Verbindungsnetzbetreiber speichern offensichtlich auch entgegen der TDSV auf Vorrat, wenn die Rechnung nicht bezahlt wurde. Bei mir jedenfalls konnte Talkline acht Monate nach dem Abrechnungszeitraum mit Erhebung einer Klage noch die Verbindungen aufschlüsseln, obwohl ich keine Aufschlüsselung nach § 16 TKV verlangt hatte.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2003)

*Re: Speicherung auf Vorrat*



			
				Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Verbindungsnetzbetreiber speichern offensichtlich auch entgegen der TDSV auf Vorrat, wenn die Rechnung nicht bezahlt wurde.


So lange die Rechnung nicht bezahlt wurde, darf gespeichert werden.


> *TDDSG § 6 Nutzungsdaten*
> (7) Der Diensteanbieter darf Abrechnungsdaten, die für die Erstellung von Einzelnachweisen über die Inanspruchnahme bestimmter Angebote auf Verlangen des Nutzers verarbeitet werden, höchstens bis zum Ablauf des sechsten Monats nach Versendung der Rechnung speichern. Werden gegen die Entgeltforderung innerhalb dieser Frist Einwendungen erhoben oder diese trotz Zahlungsaufforderung nicht beglichen, dürfen die Abrechnungsdaten aufbewahrt werden, bis die Einwendungen abschließend geklärt sind oder die Entgeltforderung beglichen ist.
> 
> (8) Liegen dem Diensteanbieter zu dokumentierende tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte vor, dass seine Dienste von bestimmten Nutzern in der Absicht in Anspruch genommen werden, das Entgelt nicht oder nicht vollständig zu entrichten, darf er die personenbezogenen Daten dieser Nutzer über das Ende des Nutzungsvorgangs sowie die in Absatz 7 genannte Speicherfrist hinaus nur verarbeiten und nutzen, soweit dies zur Durchsetzung seiner Ansprüche gegenüber dem Nutzer erforderlich ist. Der Diensteanbieter hat die Daten unverzüglich zu löschen, wenn die Voraussetzungen nach Satz 1 nicht mehr vorliegen oder die Daten für die Rechtsverfolgung nicht mehr benötigt werden. Der betroffene Nutzer ist zu unterrichten, sobald dies ohne Gefährdung des mit der Maßnahme verfolgten Zweckes möglich ist.


----------



## Hägar (17 Mai 2003)

*Fristen*

Hallo,
meine letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung wurde mir vor ca.7 Wochen zugestellt.Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es Fristen gibt, an die sich ein Inkassounternehmen halten muß?
Schönes Wochenende,
Hägar


----------



## peanuts (17 Mai 2003)

*Re: Fristen*



			
				Hägar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> meine letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung wurde mir vor ca.7 Wochen zugestellt.Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es Fristen gibt, an die sich ein Inkassounternehmen halten muß?
> Schönes Wochenende,
> Hägar



M.W. gibt es keine. Allerdings verjährt der Anspruch gegen dich 2 Jahre nach Ablauf des Jahres, in dem der Anspruch enstanden ist.

HTH


----------



## petitejeannine (17 Mai 2003)

*gehackte *eselfime*-Seite*

Hallo liebe Mitgeschädigten,

schaut mal auf der Seite vorbei, auf der wir uns den "netten" Masterconnector eingefangen haben... Da könnte man ja fast Mitleid bekommen.... :lol: 
Da sind wohl einige mal von einer anderen Seite aktiv geworden!!!!!!!!

Viele Grüsse
Heike


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Mai 2003)

Wo hab ich bloss meine Tüte Mitleid vergessen...
 8)


----------



## Comedian1 (18 Mai 2003)

*Re: Speicherung auf Vorrat*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Comedian1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich nochmal schlau gemacht:

Das TDSG kommt nur bei Access Providern zur Anwendung, nicht bei Network Providern. Letzterer stellt nur die Übertragungswege und Kapazitäten zur Verfügung (-> TKG und TDSV anwendbar), ersterer stellt die zur Benutzung des Netzes erforderlichen Protokollfunktionen (IP-Adresse, Name-Service, Routing) zur Verfügung. Der Access-Provider bietet demnach alle Funktionen an, die notwendig sind, um den Rechner des Nutzers Teil des Kommunikationsnetzes werden zu lassen (-> TDG und TDDSG anwendbar).

Da der ISP als Vermittler solcher Teledienste Diensteanbieter ist, hat er grundsätzlich die Daten nach 80 Tagen zu löschen, es sei denn,  dass ihm Forderung bestritten wird oder einfach nicht gezahlt wird.

@Heiko
Vielen Dank für den Hinweis

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir jetzt etwa 3 Stunden Euere Beiträge zu den tollen Firmen acoreus, IN-telegence und firstway durchgelesen. Trotz der langen Zeit habe ich aber nur einen Beitrag gefunden (alle 93 Seiten des Teils 1 habe ich nicht geschafft) - von FroschKermit - der beschreibt, was nach fast 1/2 Jahr "Wartezeit" geschehen ist. 

Meine Bitte wäre, daß einer von Euch, der seit Anfang dabei ist, mal eine Zusammenfassung macht, was bei den Leuten, die über Monate die Zahlung verweigert haben, denn nun rausgekommen ist. 

Hat es acoreus dann letztenendes aufgegeben oder gibt es "Mitstreiter", die wirklich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen haben und was daraufhin passiert ist?

Viele Grüßen

JM


----------



## JMCM (19 Mai 2003)

Hallo, ich nochmal (gestern noch als JM-Gast),

wollte nur kurz mitteilen, daß mir Firstway aus Gründen der Kulanz doch tatsächlich nochmal den Lizenzcode per Mail zusenden würde, wenn ich ihnen den Zeitpunkt meiner Einwahl + meiner Vorwahl nenne. 

Das ist doch spitze!

Viele Grüße
JM


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2003)

JMCM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich nochmal (gestern noch als JM-Gast),
> 
> wollte nur kurz mitteilen, daß mir Firstway aus Gründen der Kulanz doch tatsächlich nochmal den Lizenzcode per Mail zusenden würde, wenn ich ihnen den Zeitpunkt meiner Einwahl + meiner Vorwahl nenne.
> 
> ...



Hallo JM,

das ist ja wirklich ein "sehr nettes" Angebot!! Einfach super!!!!!!!!!!

Du hast gefragt, was sich mittlerweile bei denjenigen getan hat, die schon von Anfang an dabei sind. Ich habe mir den Dialer Anfang Januar eingefangen. Daraufhin folgten (nach meiner Stornierung aus der Telekom-Rechnung) erst ein Schreiben der IN-telegence, dann 2 Mahnschreiben der acoreus. Die letzte Mahnung wurde dabei als "letzte außergerichtliche" Mahnung deklariert. Ich hab auf keine der Zahlungsaufforderungen reagiert. Erst beim Erhalt der letzten Mahnung hab ich einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, der dann ein Ablehnungsschreiben mit dem Hinweis auf Wucher und Computerbetrug an die acoreus geschickt hat. Das ist mittlerweile ca. 3 Wochen (die Frist lief am 10.05.2003 ab) und seitdem hab ich nichts mehr gehört. Soweit ist der Stand der Dinge bei mir!

Viele Grüsse
Heike


----------



## Cathl (20 Mai 2003)

*gehackte eselfilme-Seite*



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hab ich bloss meine Tüte Mitleid vergessen...
> 8)



Ich habe bei eselfilme nachgeschaut und nichts bemitleidenswertes entdecken können. Den Masterconnector gibt's immernoch. Nur konnte ich den Inhalt des Fensters nicht so schnell lesen, weil sich mein Dialer-Warner ganz schnell meldete und mich vor diesem unerlaubten Vorgang gewarnt hat. Vorgang wurde abgebrochen. Was haben die denn da nun geändert? Abgesehen davon gehe ich gar nicht mehr so gerne auf diese dubiose Seite, weiß der Teufel, was passiert, wenn man irgendwas anklickt.

Gruß, Cathl.

PS. Habe übrigens auch 'ne Mahnung bekommen und nicht drauf reagiert. Hoffe, dass bei all den Aktenzeichen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft bald mal eine Entscheidung gefällt wird .[/list][/quote]


----------



## Heiko (20 Mai 2003)

*Re: gehackte eselfilme-Seite*



			
				Cathl schrieb:
			
		

> Was haben die denn da nun geändert?


Nichts.
Die hatten aber eine Meldung drauf, dass sie gehackt wurden.


----------



## petitejeannine (20 Mai 2003)

*Re: gehackte eselfilme-Seite*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Cathl schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, genau das hab ich gemeint! Leider hat die Freude nur sehr kurz gehalten. Mittlerweile findet man dort wieder einen Dialer - allerdings wieder mal mit einem neuen Gesicht! Die... :argue:

_editiert siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen tf _


----------



## sun107 (21 Mai 2003)

*Beweise*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit Anfang Februar diesen Jahres in Eurem Klub, mit genau denselben Erfahrungen bzw. Standardschreiben. (bin bis jetzt bei der 2.Mahnung, bei 116€ und Schreiben vom Inkasso-Untern. Collection Serv. GmbH)
Da ich erst mit der Telekom-Rechnung Anfang März, also nach ca. 4 Wochen  von der angeblichen Einwahl des Dialer (die Verbindung dauerte genau 2:51 Minuten) erfahren habe, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen wann diese besagte Seite von meinem PC aus aufgesucht wurde und ob das noch die Version ohne Abbruch-Button war oder nicht. Auf jeden Fall bin ich mir ganz sicher, dass dieses kleine Fenster niemals mit weiter bestätigt wurde.
Ich habe DSL, und nur an einem einzigen Tag, und dass muss besagter Tag der Einwahl gewesen sein, wurde meine Internetverbindung bei einer Überprüfung meiner Eumex -Telefonanlage auf ISDN umgestellt. Während diesen paar Minuten wurde besagte Internetseite nicht aufgerufen, dafür habe ich einen Zeugen.
Es wird hier zwar geschrieben man soll Beweise sichern bzw. die Dateien bzw. ScreenShots kopieren, aber das beweist doch nur, dass die Verbindung von meinem PC aus zustande kam. (Oder irre ich da?)
*Aber wie kann ich beweisen, dass der Dialer sich unbemerkt eingewählt hat?*
Die Dateien müssten alle noch auf meinem PC sein, da ich zwischenzeitlich nichts geändert habe, außer diesen Eintrag in der Netzverbindung zu löschen, noch bevor mich die Telekom mit Ihrer Rechnung auf den Dialer aufmerksam gemacht hat.
Meine Recherchen haben ergeben, dass die Datei „Main Class“  im Ordner „C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files“ in der sich die „AXDpwnload.DLL“ und die 
„AXDpwnload.INF“ befinden am 26.01.2003 erstellt wurde. Die Einwahl des Dialer erfolgte am 09.02.2003.
Kann mir einer Sagen ob das ein Beweis ist?[/b]


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Mai 2003)

Kommt ein bißchen aufs Betriebssystem an und ob Du den Ereignisprotokolldienst gestartet hast. Unter W2k/WXP findest Du den unter Systemsteuerung\Verwaltung\Ereignisanzeige und unter Systemanzeige kannst Du dann mit dem betreffenden Datum die Verbindungseinträge finden. (Siehe Bild)


----------



## Anonymous (22 Mai 2003)

*Worldlines GmbH via in-telegence*

hi ... einem Mitbewohner und mir geht es ähnlich wie euch allerdings haben wir uns allerdings je einen stardialer .. über xxx.kazaa-download.de bwz. xxx.kazaa-lite-download.de eingefangen.

... haben auch Betrag nicht an telekom überwiesen. Brief an Telekom wie auch in-telegence, in der wir Gründe angeben .... wenn man intelegence in google eingibt, zeigt sich ja schon ne lange historie ... 

die werden also offenbar aufjedenfall zwei Mahnungen, schließlich eine außergerichtliche letzte Mahnung schicken und dann - so die Erfahrungen anderer - es dabei belassen ... oder hat sich schon ein verlierer (sprich Gerichtsverfahren verloren) gemeldet?!?

rene
ps: zufällig ist ein ...... sowohl Geschäftsführer von Mainpean (Entwickler von Stardialer) als auch der Geschäftsführer der Worldlines GmbH ... wär falsches dabei denkt

_Name gelöscht, siehe,  Nutzungsregeln  tf _


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2003)

Hallo,Rene_intelegence,
Du kannst davon ausgehen das du zahlen musst.
Begründung:
1.Mainpean Dialer wählt sich nicht selber ein!
2.Der preis steht dabei!
Fazitie Forderungen sind legal!
Man sollte halt vorher lesen bevor man was anklickt!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2003)

Und wenn es Kinder sind im Alter von 9 und 11 Jahren, können diese die Kosten abschätzen? d.h. nehmen Kinder diese Kosten wahr.
Immerhin greift der Dialer in den Rechner ein und wählt, der Benutzer klickt hier immerhin nur. Es wird hier keine bestehende Leitung benutzt sondern eine neue Leitung aktiviert (über LAN-CAPI auf den Router)

Aber im Leben sieht man sich immer 2mal und die Rache ist süss.

Cu SM


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2003)

Hi Gast,
ich habe das selbe Problem. Der Preis ist 1,86€/min, das ist klar. Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum ich für insgesamt 17min Verbindung 241,21€ zahlen soll (muss?). Ich wollte das neue Programm KaZaa runterladen und da steht auch, dass der Download gratis wäre (für mich heist das auch die Verbindung). Statt kazaa habe ich ganzen Haufen Werbemüll bekommen !!!, und dazu die Rechnung. Unter normalen Umständen die 17min hätten 36,68€ Brutto kosten müssen. "Download" habe ich nur 1 geklickt, das ist sicher und die Verbindung dauerte ca 17min. Warum den in den 17min 4 Verbindungen mit dem Misst entstanden sind, ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel. Ist das nicht ein Betrug?! Gruss.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2003)

Hi Gast,
und noch dazu: pro Verbindung 60€, unabhängig von Dauer. Wo steht das auf der Seite xxx.kazaa-download.de? Ist das legall?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2003)

GAST schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es Kinder sind im Alter von 9 und 11 Jahren, können diese die Kosten abschätzen? d.h. nehmen Kinder diese Kosten wahr.
> Immerhin greift der Dialer in den Rechner ein und wählt, der Benutzer klickt hier immerhin nur. Es wird hier keine bestehende Leitung benutzt sondern eine neue Leitung aktiviert (über LAN-CAPI auf den Router)
> 
> Aber im Leben sieht man sich immer 2mal und die Rache ist süss.
> ...


Hallo Gast,
Also wenn ich Kinder in dem Alter habe lasse ich sie nicht unbeaufsichtigt oder ich verwende entsprechende Software! So was macht man nicht nur wegen Dialern, es gibt auch noch genug üble Pornografie ohne Dialer.
Mit dem Argument meine kleine Tochter ist doch erst 8 Jahre oder so brauchst du einem Richter wg. einer Dialereinwahl gar nicht zu kommen. Da wird man leider zahlen müssen! (Gibts glaub ich auch ein Urteil)


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2003)

medion schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Gast,
> ich habe das selbe Problem. Der Preis ist 1,86€/min, das ist klar. Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum ich für insgesamt 17min Verbindung 241,21€ zahlen soll (muss?). Ich wollte das neue Programm KaZaa runterladen und da steht auch, dass der Download gratis wäre (für mich heist das auch die Verbindung). Statt kazaa habe ich ganzen Haufen Werbemüll bekommen !!!, und dazu die Rechnung. Unter normalen Umständen die 17min hätten 36,68€ Brutto kosten müssen. "Download" habe ich nur 1 geklickt, das ist sicher und die Verbindung dauerte ca 17min. Warum den in den 17min 4 Verbindungen mit dem Misst entstanden sind, ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel. Ist das nicht ein Betrug?! Gruss.



Also ich hab mir den Dialer jetzt mal runtergeladena steht was von 79,95 Euros für 65 Minuten! Wiso Du 214 Euro zahlen musst versteh ich nicht ganz!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2003)

GAST schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn es Kinder sind im Alter von 9 und 11 Jahren, können diese die Kosten abschätzen? d.h. nehmen Kinder diese Kosten wahr.
> Immerhin greift der Dialer in den Rechner ein und wählt, der Benutzer klickt hier immerhin nur. Es wird hier keine bestehende Leitung benutzt sondern eine neue Leitung aktiviert (über LAN-CAPI auf den Router)
> 
> Aber im Leben sieht man sich immer 2mal und die Rache ist süss.
> ...


Software mit der man sich schützen kann gibts hier.Kostet zwar Geld ist aber immer noch billiger  als wenn man sich mit Gerichten auseinander setzen muss:http://www.......de

_Nutzungregeln: Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen. tf _


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2003)

*mainpean nicht zahlen!!!*

zu Kommentar vom Gast "zahlen, da man mainpean dialer selbst startet"
<= ich seh das ähnlich wie meine vorgänger

a) Versuch der Täuschung, da auf kazaa-download von 1,86 pro Minute geredet wird, das Programm aber ~ 65 Euro pro h nimmt

b) nein, ich habe mich nicht willentlich eingewählt, da da bei WEITER-Button fälschlicherweise was von AGB lesen steht, dann die Einwahl kaschiert wird (programm initialisiert sich oder so) ohne dass man das AGB zu Gesicht bekommen hat

c) da man im Angebot getäuscht wurde. Man kann nicht groß verkünden: Hier Kazaa zum Download ... und dann klein irgendwo anders auf der Seite dem widersprechen "Software enthält nicht kazaa" <= ebenfalls gezielte Täuschung


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2003)

Hi Gast,
das verstehe ich auch nicht. auf der Telekomrechnung stehen 241€ für 4 Verbindungen in 17 min. Ich habe nur 1mal "download" geklickt; woher denn 4 Verbindungen?! Für mich genauso wie für Rene_intelegense ist das ganze eine Täuschung und Betrug.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2003)

*Kazaa*

Habe ihr vielleicht beim Sicherheitszertifikat auf ja statt nein geklickt?
da wählen die sich meistens bereits ein.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2003)

*und überhaupt (kazaa intelegence world lines gmbh)*

achja ... also noch n Tipp ... dialer abspeichern, webpage (kazaa) abspeichern ... im fall des Falles der Polizei übergeben ...

medion ... gegebenenfalls von intelegence nachweis über die Verbindungen fordern ... meine zeiten kommen mir auch sehr spanisch (sorry an alle Spanier) vor ...

ps: und lasst euch nicht von - zufällig - anonymen gästen entmutigen ... blabla ihr seid reingefallen, ihr müsst zahlen .... auch wenn es nerven kostet und natürlich n restrisiko bleibt ... nicht ohne grund arbeitet das Regierungskabinett an neuen Beschlüssen, um den betrügerischen 0190-dialern das handwerk zu legen ... 

freeware zum download anzupreisen, dann - zugegeben - naive kunden abzuzocken und bei Weigerung mit angstmachenden Mahnungen einzuschüchtern, sind Mafiamethoden, nicht anderes ... 

was anderes ... ich hab schon öfters was von ner Kripo-Anlaufstelle in Ahrensburg gehört, Reitbahn 5 (oder so). Weiss jemand, ob die für alle Fälle von intelegence zuständig ist?!? übrigens liegt Ahrensburg in Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## JMCM (25 Mai 2003)

Hi!

Bestimmt kennen doch die meisten von Euch die Website "antifirstway.knows.it" ?! 

Hatten da auch schon wieder Firstway, IN-telegence u. Co. die Finger im Spiel oder warum gibt´s die Seite nicht mehr?!
Das kann doch nicht wahr sein!


----------



## technofreak (25 Mai 2003)

```
The web site you are trying to browse to has been disabled.
The cause for this can be SPAM, illegal content or violations to Kickme.to/Has.it TOS.
```

Kannst du dir aussuchen, von der Site hat es schon einige "Vorgänger" gegeben , die ebenfalls alle "dicht" sind.
Gemeinsam war allen bisher, daß es absolut nicht ersichtlich war und ist , wer dahinter steht (kein Impressum oder
 irgendeine Info über den/die Betreiber). *Und jetzt bitte nicht wieder: man müsse sich aus 
dem Untergrund  zur Wehr setzen, das ist schlichter Unfug,* wie an diesem und an dem 
Nachbarforum Dialerschutz ersichtlich ist.
Anonymität schadet anstatt  Glaubwürdigkeit gegenüber unseriösen Geschäftemachern  zu erzielen.


----------



## Damon (25 Mai 2003)

ups.. was ist denn hier passiert? musste der thread aufgrund der Größe gesplittet werden.......
Warte seit meinem letzten Antwortschreiben (vor ca. 8 Wochen) immer noch auf eine Antwort. Wollen unsere "Freunde" nicht mehr? Meine Rechtsabteilung würde sich über die nächste Mahnung bestimmt freuen.. Schade, nun bekommt sie doch nicht die bereits angekündigte Arbeit.........
Wenn in geraumer Zeit kein Antwortschreiben eintrifft, sehe ich in meinem Fall die Sache als erledigt an. 
Ich werde das Forum weiterhin beobachten und nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung  :thumb:  
Vor allem :respekt: an unseren "Juristen".

Grüsse an Alle die sich gegen diese Art der Abzocke wehren 
Damon


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2003)

Ich muss mich doch fragen, warum hier Postings gelöscht werden
- ohne Link zu irgend einer Seite
- ohne Boykottaufruff gegen irgend jemanden
- ohne Beleidigung o.ä.
Ich habe nur die Frage eines Forum-Lesers beantwortet. Schade, dass das hier verboten zu sein scheint. Ein bisschen mehr Courage liebe Leute!  

Der Gast


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2003)

was wurde denn gelöscht?
Kannst Du das mal bitte präzisieren?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2003)

Meine Antwort an JMCM, dass die benannte Seite sehr wohl noch existiert, nur die Weiterleitung nicht mehr. Ich habe ihm geraten danach zu googlen. Das war's...


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ein bisschen mehr Courage liebe Leute!


Courage dürfet weder dem Betreiber dieser Seite noch den Mods fehlen, sehr wohl aber anonymen Seitenbetreibern
 und anonymen Postern , die sich in der Anonymität , daß hier als Gast gepostet werden kann,
 verstecken, also erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen. 
PS: Googeln hilft auch nicht weiter   

tf


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Antwort an JMCM, dass die benannte Seite sehr wohl noch existiert, nur die Weiterleitung nicht mehr. Ich habe ihm geraten danach zu googlen. Das war's...


Das liegt aber daran, dass wir überein gekommen sind, anonyme Seiten, die nicht mal ein Impressum haben, nicht zu unterstützen.
Die Betreiber dieser Seiten stellen sich mit den Dialerbetrügern auf ein Niveau. Wer das will, soll das tun. Aber nicht mit unserer Unterstützung.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2003)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Courage dürfet weder dem Betreiber dieser Seite noch den Mods fehlen, sehr wohl aber anonymen Seitenbetreibern
> und anonymen Postern , die sich in der Anonymität , daß hier als Gast gepostet werden kann,
> verstecken, also erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen.
> tf


Ok, mit der Begründung kannst Du natürlich sämtliche Postings von Gästen löschen. Und auch wenn jemand als "Technofreak" o.ä. hier angemeldet ist, finde ich das immer noch relativ anonym.


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, mit der Begründung kannst Du natürlich sämtliche Postings von Gästen löschen. Und auch wenn jemand als "Technofreak" o.ä. hier angemeldet ist, finde ich das immer noch relativ anonym.


du schreibst absoluten Unsinn, ich bin dem Seitenbetreiber mit voller Anschrift und persönlichen Daten (als Moderator) 
bekannt, also schreib nicht so einen Unfug.
tf


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, mit der Begründung kannst Du natürlich sämtliche Postings von Gästen löschen. Und auch wenn jemand als "Technofreak" o.ä. hier angemeldet ist, finde ich das immer noch relativ anonym.


Hier wird nicht willkürlich gelöscht.
Zudem kenne ich die meisten meiner Mods mittlerweile persönlich, bzw. habe zumindest alle relevanten Daten. Insofern ist da garnix anonym.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2003)

Okay okay, nicht gleich so unfreundlich werden, technofreak. Wusste ja nicht, dass du ein Moderator bist. Trotzdem bleibt's doch dabei, dass man(außer Mods) genauso anonym bleibt, wenn man angemeldet ist. Wie auch immer, ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend und hoffe, dass ihr nicht vergesst, dass die eigentlichen Halunken die sind, die riesige Gewinne mit der Unachtsamkeit oder Unerfahrenheit mancher Leute machen und weniger die, die (wenn auch anonym) Internetseiten betreiben, die niemandem wirklich schaden.


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> und hoffe, dass ihr nicht vergesst, dass die eigentlichen Halunken die sind, die riesige Gewinne mit der Unachtsamkeit oder Unerfahrenheit mancher Leute machen und weniger die, die (wenn auch anonym) Internetseiten betreiben, die niemandem wirklich schaden.


Das vergessen wir nie, denn das ist die Hauptmotivation ehrenamtlich diese Seite mitzugestalten und zu Unrecht 
Geschädigten Hilfe anzubieten. Unsere feste  Überzeugung ist aber, daß dies nur im Rahmen von Gesetz und Recht 
und nicht in der Anonymität geschehen kann.
(Auch wenn das meist  sehr beschwerlich und mühsam ist) 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer, ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend und hoffe, dass ihr nicht vergesst, dass die eigentlichen Halunken die sind, die riesige Gewinne mit der Unachtsamkeit oder Unerfahrenheit mancher Leute machen und weniger die, die (wenn auch anonym) Internetseiten betreiben, die niemandem wirklich schaden.


Auch Dir wünsche ich einen schönen Abend.
Ich sehe es aber als nicht sehr vorteilhaft an, wenn man gegen etwas unrechtes vorgeht und dabei selbst geltendes Recht verletzt. Ob das jemandem schadet hat damit erst mal nichts zu tun. Es ist eine Frage der Seriosität. Dass das den Betreibern mehr Arbeit macht, ist zwar ärgerlich aber hinnehmbar.


----------



## Cathl (26 Mai 2003)

@ Gast u. Mods u. Admins.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle mal sagen, dass die Betreiber und Moderatoren dieser Seite hier meine volle Unterstützung haben und sehr gute Arbeit leisten!! Dieses Geplänkel über anonym oder nicht anonym ist doch albern, zumal du da glaube ich was falsch verstanden hast. Es ging um den Link zu einer anonymen Webseite ohne Impressum. Außerdem, wer sich in diesem Forum anmeldet hinterläßt seine e-mail Adresse und das ist ja wohl nicht anonym. Wer das nicht tut, möchte wohl lieber so anonym bleiben wie du, lieber Gast. Aber das ist eine Frage des Stils.

Viele Grüße
Cathl.


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2003)

Danke für die moralische Unterstützung


----------



## FroschKermit (26 Mai 2003)

*Ablauf*

Habt Ihr meine Postings zu den Film und Bilder Downloads usw. ebenfalls gelöscht? Habe auch nirgends ein Impressum drauf 
Bei mir seit fast 3 Monaten nichts neues - ich bin mir zu 99,9% sicher, dass es dabei bleiben wird. 
Wer die Dienste unwissentlich in Anspruch genommen hat und trotzdem zahlt ist selbst schuld - so etwas darf man nicht unterstützen!

Nochmal kurz zu meinem Ablauf für alle "Neuen":

7.11.02 - Dialereinwahl auf Telefonrechnung
Anfang Dezember - Einspruch und Betragssperrung bei Acoreus
28.12.02 - Zahlungserinnerung
Anfang Janur - Erneuter Widerspruch
21.01.03 - Schreiben vom Acoreus Kundenservice (Standardschreiben)
28.01.03 - 1. Mahnung
Anfang Februar - Widerspruch bei Firstway
05.02.03 - Antwort von Firstway (Standardschreiben - mit 25 Rechtschreibfehlern!)
03.03.03 - Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung 119 €

nach diesem Schreiben habe ich mir keine Mühe mehr gemacht mich mit der Sache zu beschäftigen. Seit fast 3 Monaten habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Lasst Euch von den Drohungen nicht einschüchtern!

Gruß

Kermit

P.S. Ich teile Euere Meinung mit der Antifirstway Seite nicht! Seiten z.B. von ComputerKarl usw. haben auch Infos zum Fall bereitgestellt und hatten kein Impressum drauf - und es hat keinen interessiert!!!


----------



## technofreak (26 Mai 2003)

*Re: Ablauf*



			
				FroschKermit schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ich teile Euere Meinung mit der .. Seite nicht! Seiten z.B. von ComputerKarl usw. haben auch Infos zum Fall bereitgestellt und hatten kein Impressum drauf - und es hat keinen interessiert!!!



Das ist dein Recht anderer Meinung zu sein, so wie wir das Recht auf unsere Meinung haben und danach das 
Forum gegen Schaden schützen und verteidigen. Ein Rechtsstaat kann nur  mit rechtsstaatlichen
Mitteln verteidigt werden (Jurist, Comedian1 u.A ) sind dafür hervorragende Beispiele 
aber nicht mit "Undercover" Hilfssheriff-Methoden. 
tf

PS: wer ist ComputerKarl  :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2003)

*in-telegence*

Hallo, 
hoffe, dass es auch bei mir so läuft. Zurzeit bis auf das Standardschreiben vom acoreus Kundenservice am 03.05. nichts. Ich habe noch einmal Widerspruch an In-telegence (Brief) und Kundenservice (Fax) engelegt und Leistungsbeweis angefordert. Gruss.


----------



## kippenklauer (27 Mai 2003)

*intelegence + Einzelverbindungsnachweis*

Also eine nachträglichen Einzelverbindungsnachweis über einen definierten Zeitraum kann man bei der Telekom beantragen. Die Unterlagen werden mir per Post zugesandt. Heute habe ich meine 1. Zahlungserinnerung der IN-telegence GmbH & co. KG erhalten. Einwahl erfolgte bei mir wohl über ISDN - Router (Capi) - Das geht so schnell, dass man das nicht mitbekommt.....  Kann ich aber nicht behaupten,dass das eine Einwahl war, die gewollt war... - da hier ein DSL Zugang mit DSL - Router besteht und keine Veranlassung eine andere Einwahl ins Internet zu benutzen

Schaun mer ma

Ki


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2003)

*in-telegence*

Hi, 
gestern bekam ich ein Saschinellschreiben mit Zahlungserinnerung. Fast 280€ brutto. werde noch einmal Widerspruch einlegen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2003)

Sorry, habe mich vertippt: soll "maschinell" sein.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2003)

*Geschädigt*

Hallo 
ich suche hier schon eine ganze Weile habe aber leider zu meiner Sache nichts gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Ich soll am 3.05. ein 32sek Verbindung zu der 09005655656 gemacht haben und dafür soll ich nun 47€ bezahlen. Diese Rechnung habe ich von der hier viel erwähnten In-telegece acoreus AG erhalten. Leider weiß ich nicht mal auf welcher Internetseite ich mir diesen Dialer eingefangen habe. In meinen )DFÜ Netzwerk habe ich nur diese Verbindungen gefunden.TSPlugin,AVM Intranet (PPP, 1 Kanal, AVM Fast Internet (MPPP, 2 Kanal),[email protected]
Diese kenne ich nicht vieleich ist ja der Dialer dabei oder einer weiß wonach ich suchen muß.

Danke Anke


----------



## Smigel (28 Mai 2003)

TSPlugin ist von einem DIaler erstellt worden.

Der Anbieter nennt sich TSCash (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).

Such mal nach den Dateien
SysUpd.exe
TSTime.exe
TSPlugin.dll

das gehört alles zu dem Dialer(könnte aber inzwischen eine neuere Version sein).


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2003)

Hallo Smigel

Vielen Dank habe dieses Ding in meinem SYstem gefunden. Bei mir heist er SYSup und der ist vom 3.05. also als diese Verbindung zu stande gekommen sein soll. Kann ich jetzt genauso verfahren wie die anderen alle und Strafanzeige stellen und Widersprüche schreiben?

Danke Anke


----------



## Smigel (28 Mai 2003)

Die Datei SysUpd.exe dient nur dazu bei bestehender Internetverbindung neuere Versionen des Dialers herunterzuladen. Der Dialer selbst ist in der TSPlugin.dll.



> Kann ich jetzt genauso verfahren wie die anderen alle und Strafanzeige stellen und Widersprüche schreiben?



Das ist davon abhängig ob der Dialer sich selbständig eingewählt hat, bzw keine Preisangabe vorhanden war. Solltest Du den Dialer bewusst gestartet haben dann solltest Du auch bezahlen, wenn das Teil auf Abzocke ausgelegt sein dann würde ich mich wehren.


----------



## JMCM (28 Mai 2003)

Hi!

Jetzt muß ich mich mal wieder kurz zu Wort melden.

Es war bestimmt nicht meine Absicht, daß bzgl. meiner "Antifirstway"-Frage so eine Diskussion losgeht.

SORRY!  :bigcry:

Werde mich künftig bemühen, nur noch Fragen und Beiträge zum "eigentlichen" Thema abzuliefern.


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2003)

JMCM schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mich künftig bemühen, nur noch Fragen und Beiträge zum "eigentlichen" Thema abzuliefern.


Darüber werden sich alle am Forum Beteiligten freuen. 
tf


----------



## Datenkasper (9 Juni 2003)

*Gehöre nun auch zu den unfreiwilligen In-telegence Kunden*

Hallo an Alle,

seit Ende Mai gehöre ich nun auch zu der unfreiwilligen Kundschaft von In - telegence / acoreus (137,84 € Netto).

Anfang Mai habe ich zum x - ten male in einem PC - Magazin was über Emule gelesen. Jetzt wollte ich auch mal sehen wie das funktioniert.
In google emule eingegeben und gleich der erste Eintrag pries eine deutsche Version des Sharing - Tools an. 
Nach dem Herunterladen habe ich das Tool dann gestartet. Was jetzt kam, sah aus wie eine Installationsroutine einen Programmes.

Es wurde mir eine Länderkennung (Deutschland) angezeigt und zwei Button (Nein) (Ja weiter). Mit der Bestätigung der "Länderkennung" meldete sich auch schon sofort mein 0190 Warner.

Die Frage ob ich diese Verbindung zulassen wolle habe ich natürlich mit NEIN beantwortet (Hat aber scheinbar nicht viel geholfen).

Froh darüber, dass der Warner den Dialer erkannt und abgwehrt hat, habe ich das Mistding natürlich gelöscht. Die Telefonrechnung hat mich allerdings darüber belehrt, dass die Abwehr wohl nicht so ganz erfolgreich war.

Nach dem ersten Ärger habe ich dann dieses Forum hier gefunden, welches mich in meiner Überzeugung gestärkt hat, diese Rechnung nicht zu zahlen.

- Nun habe ich der Telekomrechnung widersprochen und den unstrittigen   
  Betrag gezahlt. 
- Bei acoreus und Telekom habe ich eine detaillierte Auflistung der 
  strittigen Rechnungsdaten angefordert.
- Antwort von Telekom kam prompt -> Verweis auf acoreus

Auf die Antwort von acoreus warte ich derzeit noch.

Über den weiteren Fortgang der Dinge werde ich Euch auf dem Laufenden halten. 

Nachdem ich nun mehre Stunden damit verbracht habe diverse Foren zum Thema Computerbetrug zu lesen, möchte ich hier schon mal den Hut ziehen vor den Machern der Foren. Super Arbeit - ohne diese Foren würden solche Firmen wie In - telegence noch mehr Leute über den Tisch ziehen.

Das gleiche gilt für Poster wie Jurist oder Comedian1. Chapeau - Eure Postings sind nicht nur sehr amüsant, sondern auch sehr sehr hilfreich.

Zu guter Letzt doch noch ein zwei Fragen an das Forum:

- da ich meinen Dialer ja gleich gelöscht habe, suche ich diese Version  
  des Dialers um vor Gericht die Funktionsweise erklären zu können
  (emule 0.28a ??)
- Bei den ganzen Foren zum Thema 'In - telegence' kann man schon mal 
  den Überblick verlieren. Also gibt es noch mehr Strafanzeigen gegen In -
  telegence ausser die gepostete von MIMI? 
___________
Datenkasper


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2003)

*Re:Gehöre nun auch zu den unfreiwilligen In-telegence Kunden*

@ Datenkasper

Frage doch einfach mal bei Herrn D. in M. an, ob er Dir die Rechnung erlässt! Die Adresse findest Du auf der Website unter dem Impressum.

Übrigens - wenn Du beispielsweise das Forum auf emule nutzen wolltest, so kann man zum einen über den ersten Link bei Google mit einem Dialer einsteigen oder einige Einträge später auch kostenlos.


----------



## Datenkasper (11 Juni 2003)

*Re:Re:Gehöre nun auch zu den unfreiwilligen...*

@Anna

Herr D. aus M.???? 

Erlass? Nun ich bin kein Jurist, aber ist bei einer unberechtigten Forderung nicht eher eine Rücknahme angesagt?

Ich warte erst mal die Antwort von In - telegence ab und hoffe, dass ich nach der detaillierten Aufstellung etwas klarer sehe - vielleicht auch was Herrn D. aus M. betrifft.


Gruß,

Datenkasper


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

*Re:Re:Gehöre nun auch zu den unfreiwilligen...*



			
				Datenkasper schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ist bei einer unberechtigten Forderung nicht eher eine Rücknahme angesagt?



Die "unberechtigte" Forderung kannst Du Dir einwandfrei auf der Website angucken - ein hochpreisiger Dialer der Fa. Mainpean (dzt. 79,95 €/Einwahl). Strittige Beträge sind in erster Linie mit Mainpean zu verhandeln, bei In-telegence sollte kein Verhandlungserfolg zu erreichen sein.
Wie lang waren Deine Sessions? An das Forum hattest Du gefragt, wer den Dialer hat - downloade ihn doch einfach noch einmal von der Website, ziehe aber zuvor den Tel-Stecker!
Doch auch die Fa. Mainpean kann Dir da sicherlich weiter helfen. Dort gibt es nämlich eine Logindatei für Deine Telefonnummer, unter der genau Dein Produkt aufgeführt ist. Die Daten kannst Du problemlos in Berlin anfordern. Da die Premium-Rate-Nummer von mehreren Projekten verwendet wird, kommt eine Unterscheidung nur durch die Einzel-ID, in Verbindung mit Deiner Telefonnummer zustande.


----------



## Datenkasper (11 Juni 2003)

*Re:Re:Gehöre nun auch zu den unfreiwilligen...*

@Anna

Sorry wenn ich in dem Dialerthema noch nicht so tief drin bin.
Für mich ist In - telegence erst einmal der Ansprechpartner.

Die sollten mir doch sagen können, für welchen Dienst sie das Geld verlangen. 

Die Fa. Mainpean war mir bis zum lesen dieser Foren unbekannt und wird in der Telefonrechnung auch nicht erwähnt. 

Jetzt habe ich mir doch mal die Seite von Mainpean angeschaut (die meinst Du doch?). 
Die Beschreibung des Dialers den sie anbieten trifft nicht auf das Ding zu, mit welchem ich zu tun hatte. Ich wurde nicht zweimal auf die Kosten hingewiesen, wie es auf der Homepage steht. 
Ansonsten spar ich mir weitere Komentare zu dieser Seite.

Also erst einmal die Anwort von In - telegence abwarten.

Bis Dato weis ich halt auch nur den Preis.  Den Service, den ich erhalten  und wie lange ich diesen genutzt haben soll, wurde mir noch nicht mitgeiteilt. 


Gruß,

Datenkasper


----------



## mame (12 Juni 2003)

*intelegence-auch reingefallen!*

Hallo!

Auch ich habe auf meiner letzten Rechnung einen Betrag von 68 Euro gefunden, der an eine Firma in-telegence/acoreus abgeführt werden soll. Das Ganze sollte am 4.5. geschehen sein, Uhrzeit und Einwahlnummer standen nicht dabei. Da ich dreiviertel des Tages auf der Autobahn verbracht habe (kann also keine 6 Stunden dauergesurft haben....), sonst keiner an meinen PC kann (da alleinlebend), konnte ich mir das nicht recht erklären. Nach Anruf bei besagter Firma wurde ich aus der Leitung gekickt, also recherchierte ich ein bisschen und fand dieses nette Forum. Sehr schön, ich bin nicht allein!!
Daraufhin ließ ich bei der Telekom den Betrag sperren, ging sogar reibungslos, und den Damen und Herren eine Mail geschickt. Ein paar Tage später schickte ich noch an beide (Telekom pro Forma auch) einen Brief, von wegen "erhebe Einspruch" etc. 
Telefonische Nachfrage bei der Firma ergab, dass ich doch bitte meine Telefonrechnung dahin schicken soll, sie bräuchten meine Adresse. Es reiche auch nicht einfach die Adresse durchzugeben (??). Hab ich jedenfalls nicht gemacht, weil mir das spanisch vorkam.
Jetzt erhalte ich gestern eine - neutral gesehen - freundliche Antwort-mail
mit der erneuten Bitte, meine Daten (Buchungsnummer der Telekom u.a.) an acoreus zu senden, da andernfalls der Fall nicht bearbeitet werden kann.
HMPF! Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Das da mal hinschicken oder warten bis die auf meine Zahlungsweigerung reagieren?
Werde auf jeden Fall nicht bezahlen, da ich nichts runtergeladen habe. Wahrscheinlich poppte da irgendso was auf und ich hab entweder das x für schließen oder es sonstwie weggeklickt. Weiß ich leider nicht mehr und kann auch nichts mehr nachvollziehen. Auf jeden Fall hab ich wissentlich keine 0190 Nummer angewählt. 
Naja vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja dahingehend einen Tipp geben, ob und wie ich auf die Email reagieren soll. Wäre klasse!

Erst mal vielen lieben Dank und viele Grüße
mame


----------



## technofreak (12 Juni 2003)

Doppelpostings sind überflüssig und werden normalerweise gelöscht. Ein Posting reicht und wurde dir auch schon beantwortet.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=18277#18277
tf/Mod


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2003)

Nun melde ich mich ebenfalls wieder, weil Post zum Thema da ist   
Der Kampf, IN-telegence GmbH vs. mir  geht in die zweite Runde. Mein Schreiben an die IN-telegence vom 23.05.2003 mit der höflichen aber bestimmten Aufforderung die 68,12 Euronen-Rechnung zu substantiieren wurde schlicht übergangen. Das heutige Schreiben ist nun von der acoreus collektion service (für Neue: Inkasso der IN-telegence). Die Forderung hat sich nunmehr auf 127,40 Euronen erhöht, wie die Jungs die BRAGO auslegen ist mir ein Rätsel   . Es ist immer noch nicht zu erkennen, was für eine Leistung erbracht worden sein soll, aus der sich das angezeigte Schuldverhältnis begründet.
Ich denke das es nunmehr an der Zeit ist Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen. Zunächst jedoch werde ich die acoreus auffordern die nun übernommene Forderung verifizierbar darzustellen. IMHO sollte doch nun eigentlich § 261 StGB zum tragen kommen und zumindest eine Strafanzeige wegen Geld Versuch der Geldwäsche nach Abs. 3 angezeigt sein?
Habe ich aus Eurer Sicht irgendwas übersehen?

Uwe


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Juni 2003)

UweB schrieb:
			
		

> Nun melde ich mich ebenfalls wieder, weil Post zum Thema da ist
> Der Kampf, IN-telegence GmbH vs. mir  geht in die zweite Runde. Mein Schreiben an die IN-telegence vom 23.05.2003 mit der höflichen aber bestimmten Aufforderung die 68,12 Euronen-Rechnung zu substantiieren wurde schlicht übergangen. Das heutige Schreiben ist nun von der acoreus collektion service (für Neue: Inkasso der IN-telegence). Die Forderung hat sich nunmehr auf 127,40 Euronen erhöht, wie die Jungs die BRAGO auslegen ist mir ein Rätsel   . Es ist immer noch nicht zu erkennen, was für eine Leistung erbracht worden sein soll, aus der sich das angezeigte Schuldverhältnis begründet.
> Ich denke das es nunmehr an der Zeit ist Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen. Zunächst jedoch werde ich die acoreus auffordern die nun übernommene Forderung verifizierbar darzustellen. IMHO sollte doch nun eigentlich § 261 StGB zum tragen kommen und zumindest eine Strafanzeige wegen Geld Versuch der Geldwäsche nach Abs. 3 angezeigt sein?
> Habe ich aus Eurer Sicht irgendwas übersehen?
> ...




Bitte sie um Vorlagen der Original-Abtretung vgl § 410 BGB  http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/410.html


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2003)

Mahlzeit,

Danke an den Juristen, irgendetwas war da noch und genau das ist es...







Da werden wir mal tätig werden.

Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

Herzliche Grüße allseits,

eine Frage letztlich doch noch:  (ich habe über Suchefunktion zunächst nichts gefunden): Welche Staatsanwaltschaft führt das Verfahren gegen die accoreus collektion? 

Uwe


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2003)

Jede, bei der Du Anzeige erstattest.
Grundsätzlich braucht sich der Anzeigeerstatter keine Gedanken zu machen, wo er Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

Hallo Heiko,

dass ist an sich korrekt. Aber als Bußgeldsachbearbeiter stelle ich fast täglich Strafanzeigen wegen diverser Rechtsverstöße und habe damit auch den Ergeiz  8)  unnötige Postlaufzeiten zu vermeiden. Logischer Weise gilt zuerst das Tatortprinzip, demnach die Staatsanwaltschaft in Neuss zuständig wäre. Da es aber abweichende Regelungen gibt fragte ich ob eine Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren ansich gezogen hat.

Uwe


----------



## Uwe 1 (17 Juni 2003)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum ich mich nicht angemeldet hatte   , also das da oben (UweB) bin eigentlich ich   

Uwe


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2003)

Uwe 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß gar nicht warum ich mich nicht angemeldet hatte


Wenn du das schon nicht weisst...


----------



## Gini (17 Juni 2003)

Hallo allerseits!

Auch ich habe auf meiner Telephonrechnung einen Betrag von 69,26€ von In-telegence c/o acoreus AG stehen, und ich weiß absolut nicht woher der kommt! Wir surfen sehr viel im Internet und ich kann mich absolut nicht erinnern wer an besagten Tag zu dieser Uhrzeit am Computer saß, und selbst wenn ich es war, dann hab ich auch keine Ahnung auf welcher Seite ich da gewesen bin! Auf jeden Fall hat niemand aus meiner family das absichtlich oder wissentlich gemacht, insofern sind wir hier ziemlich verärgert! Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus, und möchte gerne wissen ob man irgendwie herausfinden kann auf welcher Seite man sich diese horrende Summer zugezogen hat, bzw. falls das über so einen Dialer passiert ist, kann man das auf dem Computer noch irgendwie feststellen?

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir da weiterhelfen,
mfg,
Gini!


----------



## Raimund (17 Juni 2003)

*IN-demenz*

@Gini,

welche Nummer ist ueber IN-demenz gewaehlt worden?

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Gini (17 Juni 2003)

@Raimund:

Meinst du die Nummer die auf der Telephonrechnung aufgelistet ist? Das wäre 0190095647. Das ganze soll am 14.05.03 um 21:51:25 Uhr gewesen sein und hat 00:04:52 gedauert! Ist so in die Einzelverbindungs-Übersicht aufgelistet!

Gruß,
Gini


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

*IN-Telegence  / Firstway Medien GmbH  0190 059549*

Hallo

habe auch probleme mit der firma In-Telegence c/acoreus AG aus Köln
habe einen betrag von 25,7759.-€ und grade mal 25 sekunden war die verbindung  :cry:  die firma tut nur die abrechnungen für andere firmen machen. bei mir ist dir firma  Firstway Medien GmbH aus
Ammersbek raus gekommen  ( w*w.eselfilme.de ) der dialer hat die nummer 0190 059549  aber auch mit der 8 am ende wird gearbeitet.
leider habe ich keine weiteren daten mehr zu diesen dialer. 
habe heute mal die daten von der verbindung angefordert von Firstway Medien GmbH mal sehen was da drin stehen tut, am telefohn sagte man
zu mir das es nicht sein kann das der dialer sich ohne bestätiegung einwählen tut, also müste ich ja die leistung der firma angefordert haben was aber nicht der fahl gewesen ist. 

gruß  uwe

bei fragen fax an 040 3603739193 oder mail an [email protected][/b]


----------



## Uwe 1 (17 Juni 2003)

@Jurist:
Den Hinweis zur  Beibringung der Aktivlegitimation habe ich wohl verstanden. Nun  habe ich aber Probleme mit dem § 410(2) BGB, da mir ja die INtelegence über ihren Kundenservice acoreus bei der letzten Mahnung die Abgabe an das Inkassounternehmen coreus collection angedroht hatte    Ist nun die Frage, ob diese verbale Ankündigung den Status einer schriftlich angekündigten Abtretung i.S.d. 410(2) erfüllt.

Uwe


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Juni 2003)

Uwe 1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jurist:
> Den Hinweis zur  Beibringung der Aktivlegitimation habe ich wohl verstanden. Nun  habe ich aber Probleme mit dem § 410(2) BGB, da mir ja die INtelegence über ihren Kundenservice acoreus bei der letzten Mahnung die Abgabe an das Inkassounternehmen coreus collection angedroht hatte    Ist nun die Frage, ob diese verbale Ankündigung den Status einer schriftlich angekündigten Abtretung i.S.d. 410(2) erfüllt.
> 
> Uwe



Nein. Eine Abtretungsurkunde muss zwischen Intelegence  und acoreus vorliegen, woraus sich ergibt, dass die Forderung  gegen Dich  vom ...  in Höhe von .... übergegangen ist.


----------



## holy-ghost (17 Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

um es kurz zu machen: Wie es aussieht, hat fast jeder von Euch dieses 
Problem am Hals mit dieser acoreus AG wg.  IN-telegence Geschichte.
Alle waren auf einer Site und jeder hat sich so einen Dialer eingefangen
und hat nun eine hohe Telefonrechnung und vielleicht schon die erste ZAhlungserinnerung von dieser f.. -Firma. 
Aber was ich bis jetzt stark vermisse, sind KONKRETE Berichte über den 
Ausgang dieser Story. 
Was passiert denn nun definitiv, wenn man NICHT zahlt und die Mahnungen immer höher ausfallen?
PS: Ich habe alle temporären DAteien in der Zwischenzeit gelöscht und habe aber auch keine Lust, meinen REchner irgendwelchen Behörden 
und Kriminalbeamten zu übergeben.

DAnke im Voraus für alle erleuchtenden Tips und Ratschläge von Eurer Seite


----------



## technofreak (17 Juni 2003)

holy-ghost schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ich bis jetzt stark vermisse, sind KONKRETE Berichte über den
> Ausgang dieser Story.
> Was passiert denn nun definitiv, wenn man NICHT zahlt und die Mahnungen immer höher ausfallen?



Ganz einfache Erklärung, bisher ist (jedenfalls bei den Forenmitgliedern und Gästen) außer endloser Schreiberei 
nichts Konkretes passiert.  Im Nachbarforum ist ein sehr bezeichnender  Fall gemeldet als Reaktion
 der Gegenseite auf den Widerspruch gegen  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dergestalt :


> Wir sind sehr erstaunt, dass sie gegen den Mahnbescheid
> Widerspruch eingelegt haben. Wir sind ganz sicher dass unsere Forderung berechtigt ist
> und haben ihnen daher einen Vordruck beigelegt, den sie nur zu unterschreiben
> brauchen. Damit ersparen sie sich höhere Kosten..."



Kommentar überflüssig, wenn jemand eine begründete und nachweisbare Forderung hat ,
wird er nach allen meinen Informationen nicht so einen "Bettelbrief" schreiben
tf


----------



## Uwe 1 (17 Juni 2003)

@Jurist

Besten Dank, ich halte Sie/Euch auf dem Laufenden und gebe mit Sicherheit nicht auf, dass übrigens Euch auch zu verdanken ist.








Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2003)

holy-ghost schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich habe alle temporären DAteien in der Zwischenzeit gelöscht und habe aber auch keine Lust, meinen REchner irgendwelchen Behörden
> und Kriminalbeamten zu übergeben.
> 
> DAnke im Voraus für alle erleuchtenden Tips und Ratschläge von Eurer Seite



Damit hast Du Dir sowiso schon ein Eigentor geschossen. Gerichtsverwertbare Beweise liegen weder für Deine zivilen Ansprüche noch für ein strafrechtlich relevantes Verfahren bei Polizei/StA vor. Das bedeutet in jedem Fall, dass letzteres Verfahren wahrscheinlich eingestellt würde und Du Deiner Nachweispflicht gem. TKG usw. in einem zivilen Verfahren nicht nachkommen kannst. Also - abwarten was da kommt und Tee/Cola/Bier/Schnaps saufen! :tröst:


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Juni 2003)

@Anna
Ganz so ist es ja nun auch nicht!
In einem Zivilverfahren muss der Kläger seinen Anspruch beweisen. In diesem Falle hat also der Rechnungssteller die Richtigkeit und Rechtmäßigkeit seiner Forderung zu beweisen.
Die von Dir erwähnte Nachweispflicht gemäß TKG musst Du mir auch mal ein wenig erläutern. 
Was habe ich als Geschädigter da nachzuweisen?


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> holy-ghost schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist bezüglich der zivilrechtlichen Seite schlicht Quatsch. Ich bitte um Nachsicht wegen dieses harten Urteils, ist aber so.

Warum ist das Quatsch?

Der Nutzer legt Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung bezüglich des streitigen Betrtags ein.

Der Provider schreibt, Dialer und eingewählt ist Vertrag, weil nach seinem Verständnis Dialer nur mit Wissen und Wollen gestartet werden können.

Darauf der Nutzer mit dem Text aus dem Geldwäsche-Thread Seite 33, viertes Posting  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0  ( Text beginnt: "Hilfsweise wird rein vorsorglich ....") 

Danach ist der Anscheinsbeweis für einen Vertrag allein durch die Telefonverbindung beseitigt, da der Nutzer über das BSI nachweisen kann, dass auch alles ohne sein Zutun geschehen sein konnte.

In diesem Fall muss dann der Provider belegen, dass in diesem konkreten Einzelfall doch eine bewußte und willentliche Einwahl vorgenommen wurde.

Dieser Beweis wird nicht gelingen. 

Auf diese Weise kann auch ein Prozess ohne die Dateien gewonnen werden. Schließlich ist zu bedenken, dass sich gesicherte Dialer auf der Festplatte nach der ersten Einwahl oft FST-konform verhalten, also selbst wenn sie vorhanden sind, nicht zum Beweis ihres Verhaltens bei der ersten Einwahl taugen.


----------



## zocker07 (18 Juni 2003)

*An alle " Neugeschädigten "*

Nabend alle zusammen,
also ich bin doch recht erstaunt, das sich die Fa. Intelegence und acoreus  wieder oder immernoch sooo weit aus dem Fenster legen :-? 

Ich hatte gehofft, das dieses " wir schreiben uns gegenseitig mal n Paar Briefe " endlich aufgehört hätte. Schade

Aber zum glück zeigt diese Forum ja genau, wie man auf sooonen Blödsinn reagiert.

Munter bleiben


----------



## medion1 (19 Juni 2003)

*mahnbescheid*

Hallo alle Beschädigter,
habe gestern Mahnbescheid von der acoreus collection bekommen und in der Antwort die Original-Abtretungsurkunde gefordert nach $ 410 BGB. Morgen melde ich mich beim einem Rechtsanwalt, der sich mit der Problematik auskennt. Die adressen habe ich von www.dialerschutz.de.  :bigcry:


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Juni 2003)

medion1 im Download schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Schreiben ist maschinell erstellt und ist ohne Unterschrift gültig!!!]


----------



## medion1 (19 Juni 2003)

*meine antwort*

Hallo Jurist,
wie gefällt dir mein fax an acoreus collection? in denen schreiben wurde auch so eine bemerkung gemacht.


----------



## arwen (19 Juni 2003)

Moin, moin,
also ich gehöre auch in diesem Club, seit ich am 19.5. In-Telegence auf der Telekom-Rechnung habe. Ich habe sofort am gleichen Tag Anzeige erstattet - obwohl ich dann 2 Wochen brauchte bis ich Dank des Forum vom Dialerschutz mitbekam, was passiert war. Ich habe den Dialer bei der Suche nach Kazaa erwischt... Die Beweise konnte ich dann also sicherstellen, mein Rechner war auch bei der Polizei.

Herr ..... von der Polizei Ahrendsburg "sammelt" die Anzeigen gegen In-Telegence.

Ich habe bisher Widerspruch eingelegt, den Betrag storniert - was aber nicht reichte ! Trotz Stornierung wurde abgebucht. Zum Glück habe ich die Auszüge im Blick gehabt und gleich zurückgebucht.

Ja, und Dank der ausführlichen Lektüre des Threads über Nexnet spitze ich jetzt den Bleistift...äh... die Tastatur und ich freue mich schon diebisch auf das was kommt. Ich hoffe, ich kriege alles richtig auf die Reihe, da ich ja auch keine Juristin bin.

Die von der Polizei meinten jetzt, dass sie den Fall bald nach Ahrendsburg weiterreichen - und das meine Beweise gut aussehen. Na, wenn das nichts ist. Ich hatte erst auch Bedenken, denen meinen Computer zu geben... aber war alles ok.

Also, gemeinsam sollten wir denen doch Feuer unterm A**** machen können. Es ist unglaublich, wie "leicht" solche B.... uns das sauer verdiente Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Deshalb: Egal wie "klein" der Betrag ist - Anzeige und nicht zahlen.

Viel Erfolg uns allen, arwen.

_Name gelöscht, siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen tf _


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Juni 2003)

*Re: meine antwort*



			
				medion1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jurist,
> wie gefällt dir mein fax an acoreus collection? in denen schreiben wurde auch so eine bemerkung gemacht.




Ist sonst ok. Ich habe mich nur über die Formulierung gejuxt.


----------



## medion1 (20 Juni 2003)

*kazaa-dialer*

Hi arwen,
ich habe mir den Dialer auch beim kazaa-download runtergeladen. schreibe bitte welche beweise hast du der polizei zur verfügung gestellt. danke und gruss. medion1


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2003)

*auch interesse an polizeiinfos*

schließe mich meinem Vorgänger an ... übrigens Du meinst Ahrensburg, oder?!? Reicht es eventuell, wenn man sich den dialer nochma von kazaa-download runtergeladen hat, die Web-Seiten dazu speichert, vielleicht ein paar screenshots?!? und dies alles der Polizei übergibt ... hatte nämlich - ich weiss, ich weiss dummerweise - im Moment des Schreckens natürlich auch die Software gelöscht ....
bin übrigens derzeit in Phase 2: Mahnung hab ich schon, intelegence hat auf meine schriftliche Verweigerung zurückgeschrieben ... blabla... hat alles seine Richtigkeit ... ich soll mich doch an die FST wenden (den Scherz kenn ich mittlerweile aus'm Forum) bzw. die Seite nennen <= hatte ich aber schon im Schreiben angegeben ... n Zweitschreiben ist schon unterwegs ... 
übrigens bietet (für alle Studierenden) manch Uni eine kostenlose Rechtsberatung an .... leider hatte der an meiner Uni sehr wenig Ahnung vom Internet (o-ton: was is denn n dialer?) ... haha ... ich dreh ab ... haltet die Ohren steif

Lazarus


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2003)

mh ... und noch so ne Frage (vielleicht an Jurist): im Schreiben weist in-telegence darauf hin, wenn es um den Inhalt des Dienstes ginge, müsse ich mich an World-Lines wenden?!? Soll ich jetzt an die auch noch schreiben, oder ist erstmal nur in-telegence mein "Ansprechpartner", solange die nicht meine Weigerung an die Worldlines GmbH weiterleiten?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2003)

*Re: auch interesse an polizeiinfos*



			
				Lazarus schrieb:
			
		

> ...Reicht es eventuell, wenn man sich den dialer nochma von kazaa-download runtergeladen hat, die Web-Seiten dazu speichert, vielleicht ein paar screenshots?!? und dies alles der Polizei übergibt ... hatte nämlich - ich weiss, ich weiss dummerweise - im Moment des Schreckens natürlich auch die Software gelöscht ....Lazarus



Die Idee beruhigt vielleicht Dein Gewissen und könnte im zivilen Streitfall einen Richter auch gnädig stimmen - schaden kann es nicht! Doch als gerichtsverwertbarer Beweis (insbesondere im Strafverfahren) sind eher nur die originalen Dateien von Bedeutung. Außerdem wäre die Sicherung durch einen sachverständigen Zeugen (Fachdienststelle der Polizei oder ein bestellter Gutachter) vorzunehmen.



			
				Lazarus schrieb:
			
		

> mh ... und noch so ne Frage (vielleicht an Jurist): im Schreiben weist in-telegence darauf hin, wenn es um den Inhalt des Dienstes ginge, müsse ich mich an World-Lines wenden?!? Soll ich jetzt an die auch noch schreiben, oder ist erstmal nur in-telegence mein "Ansprechpartner", solange die nicht meine Weigerung an die Worldlines GmbH weiterleiten?



Schreibe beide an - sollten sich Deine strittigen Sessions als fehlerhafte Verbindung auch im Sinne der WorldLines GmbH, Heppenheim, herausstellen, so geben die am ehesten kleinbei. Außerdem verweist schließlich die In-telegence sowieso nur auch wieder an die WorldLiner, weil man "... nur technischer Dienstleister sei und sich nicht für die Inhalte seiner Kunden verantwortlich sieht!"

Kleiner Lichtschimmer am Horizont:


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zu diesem Thema würden folgende Urteile von http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm passen:
> 
> Urteil des KG Berlin vom 27.01.2003 Az.: 26 U 205/01
> 
> Wählt sich ein Dialer unbemerkt vom Nutzer ein, so hat der Nutzer gegen den Netzbetreiber einen Schadensersatzanspruch, den er gegen die Gebührenforderung aufrechnen kann. Der Netzbetreiber hat sich insoweit das Verschulden des Diensteanbieters wie das eines Gehilfen zurechnen zu lassen.


 - was insbesondere bei den Heppenheimern Anwendung finden könnte!

Wie lautet eigentlich die Einwahlnummer und was hattes Du bei Kaaza downgeloaden? Kannst Du mir die URL bitte mal per PN (Nutzungsregeln!) senden?


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Juni 2003)

Lazarus schrieb:
			
		

> mh ... und noch so ne Frage (vielleicht an Jurist): im Schreiben weist in-telegence darauf hin, wenn es um den Inhalt des Dienstes ginge, müsse ich mich an World-Lines wenden?!? Soll ich jetzt an die auch noch schreiben, oder ist erstmal nur in-telegence mein "Ansprechpartner", solange die nicht meine Weigerung an die Worldlines GmbH weiterleiten?




Das ist nur eine billige Ausrede. Solange WL von Dir das Geld für den Dienst und die Verbindung haben wollen, dann kannst Du ihr auf die Einwände entgegenhalten, die Teile des "Gesamtpakets" betreffen.

So wollte mich nexnet auch auf den Holzweg locken.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2003)

*weitere ausführung*

Hm, ja ich merk schon ... hier mischen sich kazaa-webseiten-geschädigte (kazaa => stardialer => in-telegence => wordlines) und e-donkey-webseiten geschädigte (e-donkey-webseiten => ??? => in-telegence => Firstlines (die halt aus Ammersbek))

Also ich hab bei der fake-kazaa-seite w...kazaa-download.de (auf der Seite w...kazaa-lite-download ereilt euch das gleiche Schicksal) statt der dort versprochenen software "kazaa version hier zum download" eine version des stardialers von mainpean aufgeschwindelt bekommen. Der Geschäftsführer von Mainpean und Worldlines ist nach Auskunft der Webseite eines Betrogenen übrigens derselbe, wie auch der Inhaber der beiden Webseiten mit dem stardialer ein einzelner Typ aus München ist.

Auf beiden seiten unten steht natürlich kleingedruckt, dass das Angebot (entgegen der Ankündigung oben in der ersten Zeile) nicht die Orginalsoftware beinhaltet und 1,89€ pro Minute kostet. Aber auch damit ist es weither. Beim Starten der vermeintlichen freeware steht unten beim Installationsfenster dann aufeinmal (ich glaub) 85€/h. Um die AGB zu lesen wird suggeriert, dass man zunächst WEITER drücken soll .... und hier kam es zum Kardinalfehler ... Nach dem Klick trennte die software meine Sonntag-XXL-Kostenlos-Leitung-zur-Uni und wählte sich ein. 

Zu Jurist: 
Hm, also erstmal nur an in-telegence, bis die die Sache weiterleiten?!? Von World-lines kam ja noch keine Forderung!

Helfen Zeugen, die bestätigen, dass ich mir DIE Software von DER Seite geladen habe.

Wenn die diversen Anzeigen, die sich in Ahrensburg sammeln, Erfolg haben, profitiert dann der Rest der Geschädigten von der Entscheidung? <= bekomme hier so den Eindruck, ne Anzeige ohne Orginaldateien ist eher sinnlos, fordere stattdessen eine rasche Verurteilung und ............. für die macher bei in-telegence & Worldlines & Mainpean, sowie Syphilis für den Taschengeldaufbesserer M.D. aus München 

dabei natürlich vollkommen objektiv, Lazarus


_Tz, tz, tz sowas sagt man doch nicht öffentlich als wohlerzogener Lazerus.
DevilFrank_


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2003)

@Lazarus

Die URL hattest Du mir nicht gesendet aber aus Deinem letzten Beitrag lese ich heraus, dass Du auf Seiten des M. Dol. aus München warst. MD bietet tatsächlich nur ein Forum und Beschreibungen für Kaaza und eDonkey an. Den Spaß lässt er sich über den Startdialer von Mainpean bezahlen. Er hat dabei sämtliche Namen zu dem Thema und auch artverwandte Beschreibungen auf sich registrieren lassen und steht im Ranking auf Google prinzipiell ganz weit oben. Hinter MD steht eine keine GmbH & Co. KG in München, deren Geschäftsführer MD ist.
Alle Seiten des MD sind kostenpflichtig - außer auf "1md" sind die Dialer so eingestellt, dass man 40 Sekunden Zeit hat, wieder offline zu gehen. Danach kann man für dzt. 79.95 € eine Stunde lang die Informationen abrufen, d. h. ab der 41. Sec. ist die Stunde bezahlt!
Die angewendeten Dialer sind allesamt korrekt eingestellt und zeigen deutlich die Zierufnummer und den Preis an.

Lazarus - suche Dir nocheinmal die E-Mail-Adresse des MD raus (Imressum auf dem Web) und schreibe ihm, dass er Deine Sessions überprüfen soll. Genauso solltest Du auch an Mainpean schreiben. Wenn einer von beiden an den Einwahlen erkennt, dass Du den Service nicht bestimmungsgemäß benutzt hattest, dann würdest Du aus der Rechnung oder zumindest aus Teilbeträgen für mehrere Verbindungen entlassen werden. Gib´ dabei Deine Telefonnummer an, unter der Du Dich eingewählt hattest. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal anzufragen! Solltest Du jedoch länger andauernde Sessions mit dem Dialer gehabt haben, wirst Du wohl bezahlen oder den Rechtsweg beschreiten müssen.

Für die anstehende Frage, woher ich den Zusammenhang weiss - neulich hatte mir MD seine Produkte persönlich vorgestellt und dabei empfohlen, dass Geschädigte sich an ihn wenden sollen. Vertreten wird MD übrigens von RA Syndikus.


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Juni 2003)

@ Lazarus



Zeuge sind immer gut, wenn es "gute" Zeugen sind. Ehefrauen und -männer sind imer "schlechte" Zeugen. Ein guter Zeuge ist ein Zeuge, bei dem man unterstellen kann, der lügt nicht für den.


Noch eins, lass Dich registrieren, dann kann man Dir auch PN (Persönliche Nachrichten) senden.

Das Registrieren hier kostet nichts und löst auch kein Spam aus.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2003)

*edonkey*

@Lazarus
... und noch ein Tip: sollte die Verbindung schon nach wenigen Minuten (innerhalb der ersten drei) beendet worden sein, dann könnte man ja annehmen, dass die Technik versagt hat - auch hier zeigt sich Mainpean stornofreudig. Die Begründung macht´s und der Ton in den Widerspruchschreiben natürlich auch.
Wie Der Jurist schon schrieb, melde Dich an, dann könnte man Deinen "Fall" auch etwas persönlicher bereden und evtl. auf Details eingehen.


----------



## medion1 (21 Juni 2003)

*mainpean + MD aus münchen*

hallo anna, hallo lazarus, 
wie es euch schon bestimmt bekannt ist bin ich auch über w*w.kazaa-domnload.de gestolpert. wenn ihr die mail-adressen von mainpean und herrn MD aus münchen rausgefunden habt dann bitte auch an mich (pn) zu senden.  die seite w*w. kazaa-download.de gibt es nähmlich nicht mehr. ich möchte auch gerne versuchen mit den beiden kontakt aufnehmen. danke und gruss. 

medion1

_Liink deaktiviert siehe NUB /tf_


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2003)

*Re: mainpean + MD aus münchen*



			
				medion1 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo anna, hallo lazarus,
> wie es euch schon bestimmt bekannt ist bin ich auch über w*w.kazaa-domnload.de gestolpert. wenn ihr die mail-adressen von mainpean und herrn MD aus münchen rausgefunden habt dann bitte auch an mich medion1



MD kann per PN erfragt werden - Auskunft lt. dessen Webs!

Mainpean (gem. Website): Zentrale: 030/64904-0, Fax: 030/64904-101, Service: 0180-5539553
Anschrift: MAINPEAN GmbH Deutschland, Scharnweberstrasse 69, 12587 Berlin (Friedrichshagen), E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## arwen (21 Juni 2003)

Die Firma Mainpean mit genau der Berliner Adresse wurde mir heute von Worldlines aus Heppenheim mitgeteilt - so nach dem Motto "Die sind dafür zuständig...".

Also werde ich denen ebenfalls ein Widerspruchschreiben zukommen lassen...

arwen


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2003)

arwen schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma Mainpean ... "Die sind dafür zuständig...".



Genau so ist es auch - Mainpean trennt für Ihren Kunden den Weizen von der Spreu. Da in Berlin explizite Logindateien (ähnlich EVN) vorliegen, wird dort beurteilt, ob ein Widerspruch gerechtfertigt oder unberechtigt ist. Dies gilt insbesondere, wenn die Nutzungsdauer sehr kurz ist.


----------



## Raimund (21 Juni 2003)

*Meinpein*

:evil: 
@anna,

hat der Python ploetzlich Kreide gefressen?

Hoffentlich bekommt 's ihm!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2003)

@Raimund

Siehe PN, würde mich freuen!


----------



## Lazarus (22 Juni 2003)

*M.D. aus M ...*

Hi Anna u. Jurist ...

hi Anna, ich weiss nich ob ich Dein optimismus teilen kann ... zumal M.D. nun auch klammheimlich seine Seiten aus dem Netz zieht ... Es richt schon verdammt nach Betrug, wenn

a) er auf der Seite zunächst ausdrücklich die Software kazaa anpreist, um dann unten dem zu widersprechen
b) er auf der Seite 1,86 € pro Minute angibt, um dann mit dem dialer über 60€ für knapp über eine Minute zu nehmen

Insofern verspreche ich mir mit einem Gespräch/ einer Mail mit M.D. sehr sehr wenig. Vielleicht dann doch eher mit Mainpean ... obwohl, verdammt noch mal, wer ist denn nun mein Vertragspartner ... ich kann doch nich an alle schreiben ... telekom, intelegence, acoreus kundenservice, worldlines, mainpean, m.d ....... Ich teile da eher die Meinung von Jurist .... die verweisen mich doch am Ende in die Wüste bis ich verdurste ...

bin mies drauf, lazarus


----------



## Lazarus (22 Juni 2003)

*und übrigens*

hat übrigens jemand von euch den artikel in der ct über intelegence gelesen .... und nochmal .. sorry ... wer ist mein vertragspartner ... oder anders gefragt: was hat der software-hersteller mainpean mit der stornierung einer Rechnung eines Unternehmens zu tun, der lediglich die software benutzt?!? Deswegen verstehe ich Deine Vorschläge, Anna, Intelegence UND Worldlines UND Mainpean UND M.D. anzuschreiben nicht ganz ... habe allerdings natürlich auch nicht die juristische Erfahrung, um das zu beurteilen.

lazarus

ps. habe mich übrigens registriert ... you're welcome
psps. und hi arwen und alle mitleidenden ...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2003)

*Re: und übrigens*



			
				Lazarus schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder anders gefragt: was hat der software-hersteller mainpean mit der stornierung einer Rechnung eines Unternehmens zu tun, der lediglich die software benutzt?!?...



Mainpean ist nicht nur der Hersteller des Dialers sondern auch der Mieter der 0190er Nummer vom Reseller. Beides zusammen wird dann wiederum an einen Kunden von Mainpean gereicht - Mainpean selbst betreibt lt. AGB´s im Dialer das Beschwerdemanagement, wohingegen sich der rechungsstellende Reseller (z. B. In-telegence) "...nicht für die Inhalte des Anbieters verantwortlich sieht."


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2003)

*Re: und übrigens*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> ....  Mainpean selbst betreibt lt. AGB´s im Dialer das Beschwerdemanagement, wohingegen sich der rechungsstellende Reseller (z. B. In-telegence) "...nicht für die Inhalte des Anbieters verantwortlich sieht."




Wobei diese Rechtsauffassung von  In-telegence sehr gewagt erscheint, da dieses Unternehmen immerhin das Entgelt einziehen will. In diesem Fall kann nach allgemeinen Regeln des Zivilrechts jeder Einwand auch gegenüber diesem geltend gemacht werden.


----------



## Lazarus (23 Juni 2003)

*Die Transparenz im Milchglas*

Mh ... ok ... so richtig werde ich das Beziehungsgewirr glaube ich nie verstehen ... in letzter Instanz würde man mich wahrscheinlich nach worldlines & mainpean auf die verschwundenen Seiten des M.D. aus M. verweisen ... ich halt es da glaub ich eher mit "jurist" - Wenn ausschließlich intelegence mich mahnt, richten sich meine Widersprüche auch an sie. 

lazarus

ps. danke für eure mühe, kollektiv leidet es sich am erträglichsten
psps. und dank an anna ... ich guck mir das mit dem dialer-agb nochma genauer an (bei gezogenem stecker - versteht sich) ...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2003)

*In-telegence/Mainpean*

Habe heute mal mit Sachbearbeitern bei Mainpean und In-telegence zu diesem Thema geratscht. Der Kunde sollte sich mit seinen Widersprüchen zuerst an Mainpean wenden. Gleichzeitig ist aber auch ein Schreiben an die In-telegence (acoreus) zu richten, in dem man auf eine Kopie des Mainpeanschreiben verweist und bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes um Aussetzung des Mahn- und Inkassoverfahrens bittet. Der Webmaster (hier M.D.) ist erst einmal außen vor - simpel dargestellt, ist Mainpean die Rechnungsstelle für M.D. Die Ausschüttung des Umsatzes an M.D. wird durch Mainpean gesteuert, darunter fallen auch berechtigte Stornos. Wie es schließlich bei In-telegence weitergeht, richtet sich nach der Antwort von Mainpean - wenn die Überprüfung der Session ergeben hatte, dass der User nichts oder zumindest Teilbeträge nicht zu bezahlen braucht, und er beispielsweise das verkürzte Verbindungsgeld akzeptiert (außergerichtlicher Vergleich), dann erfährt In-telegence die Berichtigung durch Mainpean. Der User erhält daraufhin eine neue Rechung von In-telegence und  mit der Bezahlung (oder gar Entlastung) ist die Sache dann erledigt.
@medion1 - und genau so sollte es auch bei Dir laufen, habe dir die Beispielschreiben gemailt!


----------



## Raimund (23 Juni 2003)

*Meinpein*

@jurist,

Pythons Dialer sollen ja das Highlight an Serioesitaet sein.

Ich verstehe es nicht mehr!

@anna,

genug der Geheimniskraemerei, wir muessen nicht per pm "Positionen klaeren".

Schon im dreissigjaehrigen Krieg wusste man: "Mit gegangen, mit gefangen, mit gehangen!"

Du kennst sehr wohl Pythons Identitaet!  

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2003)

*Re: Meinpein*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @jurist,
> 
> Pythons Dialer sollen ja das Highlight an Serioesitaet sein.
> 
> ...




Quelltext macht aus einer Blindschleiche eine Kreuzotter.


----------



## Raimund (23 Juni 2003)

*Meinpein*

@jurist,

 
... oder eine Speikobra.

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Comedian1 (23 Juni 2003)

*Re: Meinpein*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Quelltext macht aus einer Blindschleiche eine Kreuzotter.



Dem Quelltext der Seiten messe ich durchaus Bedeutung bei. Wenn sich da ein Autoload Mechanismus versteckt, der den Dialer unbemerkt auf einen Rechner drückt, dann kann der Dialer nochso FST konform daherkommen; das beseitigt nämlich den rechtswidrigen Eingriff in das Eigentum des PC Besitzers nicht.

Ich möchte nicht den Schaden hochrechnen, der alleine durch die Entfernung der Dialer bei den Betroffenen entsteht (Firmennetzwerke inbegriffen, bei denen ein teurer Hotline- oder On-Site-Support fällig wird).  Und ich freue mich auf den Moment, wo ein Betreiber einer solchen Dialerschleuder mal auf Unterlassung und Schadenersatz verklagt wird.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2003)

*Re: Meinpein*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @jurist,
> 
> 
> ... oder eine Speikobra.
> ...




... oder eine Spei-Kobra

Die passende Frage: Wer flötet?


----------



## Giftpilz (24 Juni 2003)

*Acoreus& Co*

hallo leute,

nach sehr langer zeit möchte ich mich mal wieder melden.
ich gehöre zu den erstgeschädigten vom november vorigen jahres, wo ich mir den dialer, wie auch immer, eingefangen hatte, warscheinlich auf den "eselseiten" mit diesem üblen masterconector.
nach mehreren mahnungen seitens acoreus, einigen sinnlosen telefonaten mit firstway usw., verlangten diese netten firmen von mir ca. 300€.
gezahlt habe ich bis zum heutigen tag nicht einen cent, außer den ausgaben für telefongespräche und einschreiben.
bis zum märz diesen jahres hatte ich reichlich kontakt per einschreiben und immer wieder mahnungen und drohungen der "gegenseite" erhalten,
herausgekommen ist gar nichts. seit ich die letzte drohung mit einer gerichtlichen mahnung erhalten hatte und ich weiterhin nicht bezahlte und gleichzeitig mit einem anwalt drohte, habe ich ruhe.
hinzufügen möchte ich, daß der dialer auf den eselseiten sein aussehen seit november zig- mal geänder hat und er sich auch nicht mehr ohne einverständnis einwählt, wie es noch im november und etwas später der fall war.
für mich ist der fall abgeschlossen.
in diesem sinne möchte ich mich bei allen hier im forum für die zum teil wertvollen tips, ratschläge und technische hilfeleistung bedanken.
natürlich werde ich sofort eine info geben, wenn es meinerseits neuigkeiten gibt.

giftpilz


----------



## Comedian1 (24 Juni 2003)

*Re: Meinpein*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Raimund schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Quelltext flötet so manchem ins Ohr ...

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2003)

*Re: Meinpein*



			
				Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Der Quelltext flötet so manchem ins Ohr ...
> 
> ...





..... und zwar ganz hässliche Töne.

Damit Uneingeweihte verstehen, was damit gemeint ist: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1447817


----------



## technofreak (24 Juni 2003)

*Re: Acoreus& Co*



			
				Giftpilz schrieb:
			
		

> für mich ist der fall abgeschlossen.
> in diesem sinne möchte ich mich bei allen hier im forum für die zum teil wertvollen tips, ratschläge und technische hilfeleistung bedanken.
> natürlich werde ich sofort eine info geben, wenn es meinerseits neuigkeiten gibt.
> giftpilz


das ist doch eine erfreuliche Rückmeldung, die ermutigt weiter in der klaren Linie des Forums fortzufahren, 
wie sie von Devilfrank deutlich formuliert wird: 


			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt hier nur zwei Wege:
> War die Einwahl wissentlich und willentlich, dann ist auch der Preis, ob klar erkenntlich oder nicht, zu bezahlen!
> War die Einwahl unwissentlich und/oder ungewollt, dann ist zuerst zu prüfen, wie denn die Verbindung(en) zustande kam(en) und zu klären, ob den überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, aus dem sich ein Rechtsanspruch auf Leistung herleiten läßt.


alle anderen "Lösungsansätze" sind verfehlt  und führen genau zu dem falschen Ergebnis , das Jurist  zu Recht 
anprangert: 


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verängstigten zahlen voll.
> Die Halb-Mutigen zahlen einen Teilbetrag.
> Die Mutigen zahlen nichts.
> 
> Irgendwie widerspräche das meinem Gefühl für Gerechtigkeit. Ich würde mich mitschuldig fühlen, weil damit das Dialer-Unwesen auf Dauer zementiert wird Denn die Mutigen werden immer in der Minderheit sein. Für Gauner bliebe genug Beute. Das kann nicht sein. Das darf nicht sein.


tf


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2003)

*Re: Acoreus& Co*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> alle anderen "Lösungsansätze" sind verfehlt  und führen genau zu dem falschen Ergebnis


Letztendlich bleibt es die Entscheidung jedes Einzelnen, ob und wieviel er zu zahlen bereit ist.
Nicht jeder ist versichert und nicht jeder kann oder will sich einen Anwalt leisten. Zudem ist nicht jeder in der Lage, selbst einen Rechtsstreit zu führen. Diese Leute hätten mit einer Teilzahlung schon einen Teilerfolg.
Ganz wegreden will ich die Möglichkeit nicht, *auch wenn Sie mir persönlich überhaupt nicht gefällt*.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2003)

*Re: Acoreus& Co*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Einverstanden mit diesem Ansatz. Da nicht jeder den Konflikt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht durchstehen mag, ist eine Beendigung mit Teilzahlung zu akzeptieren. Das will und werde ich nicht kritisieren, wenn der Betroffene sich dazu durchringt und es für ihn eine Lösung ist.

Allerdings sollte diese Lösung im Einzelfall, nicht als eine generelle Linie hier im Forum vertreten werden. Ich halte den Konflikt mit einem Dialer-Betreiber für gewinnbar. So lange ich keine andere Erkenntnisse durch ein Gerichtsurteil habe, werde ich diese Linie vertreten und andere ermutigen, es ebenfalls so zu handhaben.
Im übrigen hat sich die Rechtsprechung in der letzten Zeit eher gegen die Dialer-Betreiber gedreht, auch wenn es immer wieder Rückschläge geben wird. Schließlich ist man auf hoher See und vor Gericht allein in Gottes Hand.


----------



## Comedian1 (24 Juni 2003)

Ich halte nach wie vor die Methoden, mit denen die Dialer verteilt werden (Bespammung, Autoinstallation mit anschliessender automatischer Anwahl) für rechtswidrig - unabhängig davon, ob ein Preis angezeigt wird oder nicht.

Allerdings verstehe ich es auch, wenn es manch einem zu viel Aufwand ist, wegen sagen wir mal 50 EUR zum Anwalt zu laufen (zumal viele Selbstbeteiligung bei der Rechtsschutzversicherung vereinbart haben).

Ich persönlich habe mich übrigens nie bewußtl mittels eines Dialers irgendwo eingewählt. Es geht bei mir nämlich gar nicht, weil die Rufnummerngassen - rein vorsorglich - gesperrt sind.

Ich ärgere mich nur, wenn ich im Internet bin, und sich plötzlich auf meinem Rechner so ein Softwaremüll selbständig macht.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2003)

*Re: Acoreus& Co*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sollte diese Lösung im Einzelfall, nicht als eine generelle Linie hier im Forum vertreten werden.


Hier im Forum sollte es überhaupt keine generelle Linie in diesem Bereich geben.
Ich sehe es eher als Aufgabe des Forums an, alle Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen und so dem Anwender eine Entscheidungsmöglichkeit zu geben.
Wir sollten ihn weder in eine Richtung beraten (tun wir ja eh nicht), noch die Gefahren verschweigen. Und die gibt es ja doch.
Letztendlich kann nur jeder selbst entscheiden, was gut für ihn ist. Und wenn das darin besteht, einen Teil zu zahlen, so habe ich persönlich damit kein Problem. Meine persönliche Lösung sähe vermutlich anders aus, die sollte man aber keinem aufzwingen.


----------



## benjamin (24 Juni 2003)

*intelegece*

kann mich "Giftpilz" nur anschließen. Seit Nov./Dezember haben die die Eselseiten etliche Male geändert. Habe bis Ende Februar mit denen Schriftwechsel gehabt und dann war plötzlich Sendepause. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Fall erledigt ist. Bin froh, dass ich so "mutig" war und nicht bezahlt habe. Habe jetzt 116,-Euro (incl. Mahngebühren) mehr in der Tasche. Ich gehe davon aus, das dieser Masterconnector rechtlich nicht in Ordnung war, denn sonst hätte ich bestimmt in dieser langen Zeit einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten.
Es lohnt sich also zu kämpfen. (Übrigens ging bei mir alles ohne Anwalt)


----------



## arwen (24 Juni 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den "Erfolgen". Ich hoffe und wünsche, dass es für alle Geschädigten so weiter geht.

Es ist ermutigend.
arwen


----------



## alaska (26 Juni 2003)

*Re: Acoreus& Co*



			
				Giftpilz schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> ich gehöre zu den erstgeschädigten vom november vorigen jahres, wo ich mir den dialer, wie auch immer, eingefangen hatte, warscheinlich auf den "eselseiten" mit diesem üblen masterconector.
> [...]
> gerichtlichen mahnung erhalten hatte und ich weiterhin nicht bezahlte und gleichzeitig mit einem anwalt drohte, habe ich ruhe.
> ...


dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen! Auch bei mir ist absolute Funkstille! Irgendwie finde ich das schon schade...aber es ist denke ich im Sinne der Mehrheit wenn kein einziger Rechtsstreit zu eselfilme mehr auftaucht ...
Muss mal bei der Pressestelle der Staatsanwaltschaft nach vorlaeufigen Ergebnissen nachfragen 

Viele Gruesse aus dem Sueden


----------



## medion1 (26 Juni 2003)

*Re: Acoreus& Co*

giftpilz schrieb:



			
				Giftpilz schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> 
> nach sehr langer zeit möchte ich mich mal wieder melden.
> ich gehöre zu den erstgeschädigten vom november vorigen jahres, wo ich mir den dialer, wie auch immer, eingefangen hatte, warscheinlich auf den "eselseiten" mit diesem üblen masterconector.
> ...



wenn es wirklich so ist dann herzlichen glückwunsch.

medion1


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2003)

*Firstway*

Auch von mir eine erfreucliche Nachricht, ich habe mir den Firstway-Eselfilm Dialer im Dezember eingefangen. Mehrere Mahnungen von in-telegence. Jetzt ist seit 6 Wochen Funkstille


----------



## Soko (27 Juni 2003)

Auch ich habe nicht bezahlt und seit vielen Wochen nichts mehr gehört.
Eine Firma, die berechtigte Ansprüche hat, würde das sicher nicht so schleifen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2003)

Soko schrieb:
			
		

> ... eine Firma, die berechtigte Ansprüche hat, würde das sicher nicht so schleifen lassen.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher! Manchmal dauert es eben seine Zeit, bis die Mühlen des Mahnbescheidwesens einschließlich der anwaltschaftlichen Überbringer mahlen. Sollte es dennoch so sein dass binnen sechs Monaten nix mehr kommt, dann könnte man evtl. ein Tässchen Bier darauf schlürfen aber die Anspruchsfristen sind wahrscheinlich sogar länger - sorry, aber zuviel Übermut tut nicht immer gut (und nix für ungut!)


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> ....  aber die Anspruchsfristen sind wahrscheinlich sogar länger - sorry, aber zuviel Übermut tut nicht immer gut (und nix für ungut!)




Verjährung siehe § 8 TKV unter 

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html

Berechnung: Jahr der Einwahl, dann ab 31.12 zwei Jahre.

Falls dann noch einer kommt. laut Verjährung schreiben.

Verjährung ist *Einrede*, d.h. es muss vor Gericht schriftlich oder mündlich der Begriff Verjährung fallen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2003)

*In telegence*

hallo,
auch ich habe mir diesen eselfilme dialer eingefangen und habe mehrere mahnungen von einem dubiosen incasso-unternehmen bekommen. dieses incassso-unternehmen arbeitet mit in-telegence zusammen. ich habe mehrmals einspruch eingelegt mit der begründung daß in-telegence meine bestehende dss-verbindung trennte und mich mit isdn wieder einwählte. nur dann ist es nämlich möglich die rechnung über die telekom abrechnen zu lassen. seitdem ist funkstille. in-telegence hat vile klagen am hals. ich glaube die geben erst mal ruhe.
gruß reinhold


----------



## Comedian1 (28 Juni 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht mit dem Verjährungsbeginn! § 8 TKV verweist auf den § 201 BGB a. F.  Das von Jurist gesagte gilt daher nur, wenn man den Verweis in § 8 TKV als 'statischen Verweis' ansieht. Ansonsten gilt jetzt § 200 BGB n. F. Danach beginnt die Verjährung mit der Entstehung des Anspruchs, und wird nicht mehr zum 31.12. hinausgeschoben.

Offensichtlich vertreten einige Carrier und Abrechnungshäuser die Auffassung, dass die Verjährung jetzt drei Jahre betrage. Woher sie diese Auffassung nehmen, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.

Gerade ist mir die Argumentationslinie der Carrier wieder eingefallen:

Sie sehen in § 8 TKV einen Verstoß gegen höherrangiges Recht, nämlich § 195 BGB (3-jährig Grundfrist). Von ihr könne nur durch Gesetz, nicht aber durch RechtsVO abgewichen werden.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Soko (29 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Soko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Übermut hat das nichts zu tun, sondern eher etwas mit Entschlossenheit: Abwarten und Tee trinken und gegebenenfalls einen kompetenten Anwalt einschalten, denn wozu sonst habe ich eine Rechtsschutzversicherung? Dann würde ich alle Mittel ausschöpfen.
Es bleibt dabei: Ich habe diese Nummer nicht gewählt, sondern der Dialer hat meine DSL - Verbindung unterbrochen und sich über ISDN eingewählt.


----------



## jay (2 Juli 2003)

*0190095647 In-Telegence: 1/3min Genuß für nur 68,92€*

Hi, 
endlich nun auch im erlauchten Kreis der heißen Freunde von In-Telegence, wegen 20sec In-Telgence-connection, eine Verbindung mit schalem Geschmack, da ich von dieser innigne Verbindung nichts mitgbekommen habe oder sie unbewußt weggeklickt habe. Für das Internet benutze ich nur DSL. Weiß natürlich nicht mehr viel, da es Mitte Mai laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis nach Tarif „S 190“ (soll wahrscheinlich 0190-Service bedeuten oder?) geschehen sein soll. 

Heutige Untersuchungen meines Rechners ergaben Folgendes: 
1. YAW: findet nichts 
2. Spybot - Search & Destroy findet: 

Firma: MainPean GmbH (......) 
Produkt: Hacker-Reporte, H-C-W-S 
Bedrohung: Dialer 

Firmen-URL: h**p://www.mainpean.de/ 
Produkt-URL: h**p://help.stardialer.de/ 
Privacy-URL: h**p://www.mainpean.de/content/agb.php 

Funktionalität 
Dialer for Germany, Austria, Switzerland, UK, Netherlands, Spain, Australia, Sweden, Norway, Danmark, Belgium, Italy, Ireland, Greece, Hongkong, Japan 

Beschreibung 
No real privacy policy, EULA is in german. Links to this dialer get sent as unrequested spam. Owner threatened to sue for molestation after asking him by mail to stop spam. 

3. AktiveX-Test von siedleredv.de findet u.a.: 

Vloading; IEAccess 2: 

4. IE-Einstellungen ergeben: Extras-Internetoptionen-Inhalte-Herausgeber: 
- BROKAT Infosystems AG 
- ELECTRONIC Group 

Tja, Fragen über Fragen mich nun plagen. Ich will aber niemand überfordern, deshalb hier nur ein paar davon, später mehr: 
0. Wer kann mit den obigen Untersuchungen etwas anfangen, was sagen diese Ergebnisse aus? 
1. Wie kann trotz DSL und Firewall (Zonealarm) und deaktivierter Lan-Verbindung ISDN (AVM FRITZ!web PPP over ISDN) eine Verbindung über das ISDN-Modem aufgebaut werden? Ich gehe davon aus, dass zum heutigen Zeitpunkt noch keine Manipulation der DSL-Verbindung möglich ist. 
2. Wie lautet der Dialername? 
3. Wo bekomme ich diesen Dialer her (URL, Mail etc.), will alles nochmals mit gekappter ISDN-Verbindung (Kabel raus aus dem PC) wiederholen, um mich erinnern zu können. 
4. Wird die 0190095647 von nur einem oder mehreren Dialern angewählt und kann man an Hand der Nummer auf die Webseite schließen? 
Grüße und bis bald 
Jay


----------



## jay (4 Juli 2003)

*GodLines, WorlLines, 0190095647 In-Teleg - wer steckt hinter*

Habe bei *acoreus* (Hotline der Telekom-Rechnung) angerufen und von einer Dame folgende Auskünfte erhalten:

A)	Es handelt sich um einen *Blocktarif*, da wird ab der ersten Sekunde 68,92 +MWST abgerechnet. War ca. 20sec dran
B)	Wenn ich nicht zahle, bekomme ich zuerst eine *kostenlose Mahnung,* dann geht alles an ein Inkassobüro
C)	Folgender Weg des Anbieters: *acoreous ->In-Telegence -> Worldlines GmbH mit Tel. 0625279480*
D)	Anruf von mir bei o.g. Nummer von Worldlines: 
Ein Anrufbeantworter gibt folgende Auskunft: Sie befinden sich bei der
Goodlines AG
Benzstr, 2
64646 Heppenheim. 
Wenn Sie Fragen zu einer 0190- Nummer haben, so machen Sie dies schriftlich unter Angabe der 0190-Servicenummer an die angeg, Adresse oder per Fax an 01805006858 oder per Mail an [email protected].

1.	Wer versteht diese Durcheinander von *Goodlines und Worldline*?
2.	Welche Dienste bietet diese Firma/Firmen an?
3.	Kann man an Hand dieser Firma auf den Dialer schließen?
4.	Wie geht man hier vor, welche Fehler sollte man vermeiden?

Im Voraus Danke für allle Antworten und Hinweise
Jay


----------



## arwen (5 Juli 2003)

Hallo jay,
Worldlines wird dich dann weiter an Mainpean in Berlin verweisen.
Das ist der letzte, mit dem ich zur Zeit den Briefwechsel führe. Wordlines ist noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange.

arwen


----------



## jay (5 Juli 2003)

arwen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo jay,
> Worldlines wird dich dann weiter an Mainpean in Berlin verweisen.
> Das ist der letzte, mit dem ich zur Zeit den Briefwechsel führe. Wordlines ist noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange.
> 
> arwen


@arwen:
Danke für dein Hinweis. Jetzt sind wir wohl auf der richtigen Spur, dies zeigt auch mein erstes Posting hier:



			
				jay schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Spybot - Search & Destroy findet:
> 
> Firma: MainPean GmbH (......)
> Produkt: Hacker-Reporte, H-C-W-S
> ...


Frag mich im Moment, was der nächste Schritt sein soll. Kannst du mir mal näheres über deinen Schriftverkehr und Fight mit Mainpain/Intelegenc berichten, per PN oder hier im Forum?


----------



## Datenkasper (15 Juli 2003)

*Erste Mahnung erhalten*

Hallo an Alle,

nach vier Wochen hat sich nun In-telegence wieder bei mir gemeldet;
mit der Mitteilung, dass der geforderte Betrag noch nicht auf Ihrem Konto eingegangen sei. 

Auf mein Einschreiben, in dem ich sie aufgefordert habe, mir doch mitzuteilen, welchen Service ich in Anspruch genommen haben soll, sind sie gar nicht erst eingegangen. 

Lediglich die Aufforderung zu zahlen - ansonsten würden sie mich an die acoreus Inkasso abgeben.

Ich werde sie also nochmals auffordern mir die Verbindungsdaten offen zu legen - mal sehen ob sie diesmal auf mein Schreiben reagieren.

Ich hatte leider in in letzten Wochen etwas viel um die Ohren und war nun überrascht über die vielen neuen Thread zu In-telegence, gar nicht so einfach da den Überblick zu behalten!

Gruss,

Datenkasper


----------



## Uwe 1 (16 Juli 2003)

Hallo an Alle,

die Sache acoreus collection service GmbH scheint sich nun doch zu einer, für mich endlosen Geschichte zu entwickeln. Ich habe gestern wieder Post von diesen Inkasso-Fritzen bekommen. Vorab einige Bemerkungen.
Gegen die ursprüngliche Forderung der In-telegence vom 14.04.2003 über 86,12 Euronen hatte ich am 24.04.2003 Einspruch eingelegt und um substantiierte Begründung gebeten, Gleiches am 23.05.2003. Dies bleib unbeachtet. Am 06.06.2003 meldete sich nun erstmals diese acoreus "Connektion" (die Forderung stieg auf 127,40 EUR  :evil: ). Auch hier wurde am 13.06. und 04.07.2003 unter Hinweis auf den laufenden Einspruch um verifizierbare Daten gebeten, sowie auf die fehlende Aktivlegitimation verwiesen.
Nun zum gestrigen Schreiben: Erstens: Keine Aktivlegitimation  8) .  Zum Zweiten: Es wurde eine Einzelverbindungsübersicht mitgeschickt   . Zum Dritten: Sie bestehen auf "Ausgleich des Forderungsbetrages inklusive Auslagen und der entstandenen Gebühren, insgesamt 132,40 EUR"!
Nun sehe ich zum ersten mal!!! was die überhaupt von mir wollen. 
Ich soll am 29.03.2003 um 14.20 und 14.24 Uhr zweimal (1,09 und 2,43 Minuten) über die 0190095867 eingewählt gewesen sein. Beide Posten werden jeweil mit 43,0603 EUR bewertet. 
Fakt ist. An diesem Tag habe ich meiner Mutter den PC einschließlich 56K Modem installiert und auf Bild online die Spiele "Sven" und "Moorhuhn" runtergezogen . Auch die Zeit könnte in etwa hinkommen. Fakt ist aber auch, das ich lediglich einen Zugang über DFÜ-netzwerk bei der Mobilcom Deutschland eingerichtet hatte, demnach zu keinem Zeitpunkt bewusst einen anderen Zugang nutzen wollte.
Leider habe ich keine Daten sichern können. Eine spätere Überprüfung des PC´s durch einen PC-Profi(so um den 28/29.04.2003) ergab keine Hinweise auf einen zusätzlich installierten Dailer  :cry: 
So langsam schlägt mir die Geschichte auf den Magen. Zum einen ignorieren die vollkommen meine Schreiben (naja bis auf den Einzelnachweis), hinzu kommt, dass denen völlig schnurz zusein scheint, dass eine in Einrede stehende Forderung nicht Fällig gestellt werden kann! 
Meine Mutter, die Rechnungsnehmer (Anschlussinhaber) ist beginnt zu wackeln, sie hat einfach Angst weiter zu machen und ich bin nun auch verunsichert. Ich bin jedoch weiterhin nicht bereit hier kleinbei zu geben. Ich stehe dazu, zu keinem Zeitpunkt wissentlich und gewollt eine Dienstleistung (ja welche denn eigentlich?) dieser sch... Firma in Anspruch genommen zu haben!
Soll ich nun einfach der Dinge harren die da kommen (ja was eigentlich noch?) oder soll ich denen verbal nochmal Feuer unterm Hintern machen?
(Hinweis auf BSI-Einschätzung zu Dialermanipulationen, fehlende Legitimation des Inkasso, ungerechtfertigte Gebührenerhebung, Strafandrohung wegen Nötigung etc.) 

Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2003)

Als Greenhorn in der Weite des Netzes unterwegs...

ein einziger Gedanke;
viel Musik für wenig Geld !
Die darauffolgende Rechnung,
war keineswegs bestellt.

Das kazaa-lite-Syndrom hat mich erwischt. M.D. dieser Wicht.

Habe die Sperrung der bekannten Mehrwertnummer bei Acoreus und Mainpean gefordert - bisher keine Antwort.
Wie in einigen Beiträgen beschrieben, muss ich mich wohl auf einen längeren Papierkrieg einstellen.
Doch eines sei klar:

Ich gehe nicht anständig arbeiten,
um derartige B*............* zu finanzieren!

Zwei gewisse Beiträge sind mir besonders ins Auge gesprungen:

Am 23.5 von Gast "Warum den in den 17min 4 Verbindungen entstanden sind,  ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel"
Am 9.6 beschreibt Datenkasper, dass trotz Abbruchs die Verbindung zweimal aufgebaut wurde.

Bei mir wurde die Verbindung nämlich am 19.5 dreimal geschlossen, ohne dass ich mich an eine mehrfache Anmeldung entsinnen kann.
27sec / 25min /28sec  = 204 € 

Reiner Zufall oder vielleicht doch Absicht des Anbieters? 

Übrigens versucht M.D: seine Angebote auch bei "alles" (Sperrmülllike)
zu verhökern ~ Erschliessung neuer Märkte...
Habe die Redaktion um Entfernung gebeten.

Schön - dieses Forum,
fühle mich nicht mehr alleine, als Opfern dieses Opportunisten!

*[Virenscanner: "Vorsichtshalber" ein Wort eliminiert]*


----------



## arwen (18 Juli 2003)

Hallo Jay,
sorry, ich habe deine Bitte erst heute gesehen. Der aktuelle Stand dessen, was ich bisher gemacht habe, ist hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2398&highlight=

Ich weiss, dass die Kripo nach wie vor da zugange ist. Wenn du Anzeige erstattest, weise darauf hin, dass in Ahrendsburg "gesammelt" wird und auch in München gibt es jemanden, der da sehr aktiv (und kompetent) ist.

Gruss arwen


----------



## ks (6 August 2003)

*acoreus - wieder Mahnung erhalten*

Hallo zusammen,
hier hat einer geäussert, die Firma sei durch die Prozesse zu sehr beschäftigt um weiter Geld einzutrieben --> Fehlanzeige. Habe jetzt von der Inkassofima einen Bescheid + 25 EUR Inkassogebühr.
Werde aber weiter einfach nicht reagieren.
Grüße!


----------



## alpha (19 August 2003)

*Info*

Hallo, ich bin einer der "Frühgeschädigten". nämlich seit Oktober 2002.
Für mich war dieses Forum eine große Hilfe. Ich habe die ganze Angelegenheit (erste Forderung über 79.-€, 1. Mahnung+25.-€Mahngebühren) Ende Jan. 2003 meinem Anwalt übergeben. Nach einigem hin und her mit meinem Anwalt und nach Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides im März 2003 war Ruhe. Ich denke, daß nach neuer Rechtsprechung jetzt auch keine weiteren Schritte von Intellegence mehr zu erwarten sind. Ausschließen kann man das natürlich trotzdem nicht ganz. Ich denke aber, daß nur eine hartnäckige Zahlungsverweigerung und möglichst viele Anzeigen zu einem Erfolg gegen diese Dialer führt. Macht weiter Leute. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2003)

*Re: Info*



			
				alpha schrieb:
			
		

> daß nur eine hartnäckige Zahlungsverweigerung und möglichst viele Anzeigen zu einem Erfolg gegen diese Dialer führt


Zahlungsverweigerung ist das eine und eine Anzeige das andere. Schon möglich, dass sich auf dem ersten Gebiet was tut, weil man Widersprüchen in Einzelfällen auch mal nach gibt. Doch Anzeigen gelangen i. d. R. überhaupt nicht bis zur Kenntisnahme durch die Reseller, da eh nahezu jeder Vorgang eingestellt wird!


----------



## zocker07 (21 August 2003)

*Einen wunderschönen Tag wünsch ich*

Also ich wollt mich auch mal wieder melden und EUCH Mut machen : Ich gehöre seit fast einem Jahr ( Dezember 2002 ) zu den "Bedachten" des Dailers... es hagelte ETLICHE Drohschreiben..und ich hab NIX gemacht .

Bis jetzt hat sich keiner mehr gemeldet   

Letztes Schreiben war ( nachschau .. ) 27.03.2003  und trug den Titel : " Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung "
... ja.. ne.. is klar  

Grüßchen & Tschüss


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich hab auch nix mehr gehört November 2002 Dialer eingefangen. 2x Widersprochen, danach nichts mehr.

Für die Leute, die zögern oder Angst haben schaut mal hier zur Mutschöpfung:

http://www.computerpartner.de/index.cfm?pageid=9&artid=159018&type=detail

Das sollte Mut machen !!!

Bis dann

Das Motto heisst : " Bangemachen gilt nicht !!!! "


----------



## Der Jurist (26 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab auch nix mehr gehört November 2002 Dialer eingefangen. 2x Widersprochen, danach nichts mehr.
> 
> ...




Und hier - und nur hier - findest Du die ganze Geschichte http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Uwe 1 (27 August 2003)

Ja da muss ich mich auch wiedermal einloggen   

Mein... oder besser, dass durch mich verursachte Theater mit dieser accoreus-Connection steht im Moment immer noch offen. Die markerschütternde "Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" blieb von mir insoweit unbeachtet (ja was soll ich denn diesen Idioten denn noch schreiben). Ich harre jetzt der Dinge, die da vielleicht noch kommen und bleibe ganz ruhig. Das weitere Verfahren ist bekannt, sollte tatsächlich bei den Herren in Neuss die Ignoranz siegen und es kommt wirklich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid wird halt Widerspruch eingelegt. 
Nur nun noch eine Frage zur besten Prozesstaktik. Sollte man diesen Widerspruch, obwohl nicht erforderlich, sofort detailliert begründen oder die dann erforderliche Klage der acoreus abwarten? Ja und braucht meine Mutter in dieser Phase einen Rechtsanwalt oder darf ich, als Sohn diese Rechtsgeschäfte für meine Mutter weiterhin erledigen. Letztendlich bin ich es ja gewesen, der den PC installiert hat und ins I-Net gegangen ist.

best regards  Uwe


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2003)

Uwe 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nun noch eine Frage zur besten Prozesstaktik. Sollte man diesen Widerspruch, obwohl nicht erforderlich, sofort detailliert begründen oder die dann erforderliche Klage der acoreus abwarten?



Das ist wie Skat spielen. Lass die Gegenseite erst einmal ihre Karten auf den Tisch legen. Einen Widerspruch gegen einen Mahnbescheid kannst Du zwar auch begründen, aber das Mahngericht würde diesen ohnehin ungelesen an das zuständige Amtsgericht weiterleiten und Du hast zu diesem Zeitpunkt ja noch keinen Schimmer, wie die Gegenseite ihren Anspruch begründet. Die Klagebegründung ist wahrscheinlich das erste verwertbare Schriftstück das Du erhältst, weil auch ein Richter mitliest und erst dann solltest Du Dir die Mühe machen, auf den Sachverhalt einzugehen und entsprechend zu reagieren. Bei den Streitwerten wirst Du Deine Mutter auch vor Gericht vertreten dürfen, wenn Du magst. Allerdings solltest Du Dir das ganz genau überlegen. Siegst Du vor Gericht, darf die Gegenseite Deinen Anwalt ja mitbezahlen...


----------



## FroschKermit (26 Oktober 2003)

*Mal wieder was von firstway*

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem ich ein halbes Jahr nichts von firstway gehört habe, habe ich Post bekommen mit der Aufforderung meine 130 € zu zahlen - mal wieder eine allerletzte außergerichtliche Aufforderung!

Hat noch jemand eine Nachricht bekommen? Sie bieten mir jetzt an, dass ich die ganze Sache auch monatlich begleichen kann - aber umgehend einwilligen muss!!!

Was haltet Ihr davon - Einwahl war vor rund einem Jahr!!

Gruß 

Kermit


----------



## Soko (27 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Einen wunderschönen Tag wünsch ich*



			
				zocker07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich wollt mich auch mal wieder melden und EUCH Mut machen : Ich gehöre seit fast einem Jahr ( Dezember 2002 ) zu den "Bedachten" des Dailers... es hagelte ETLICHE Drohschreiben..und ich hab NIX gemacht .
> 
> Bis jetzt hat sich keiner mehr gemeldet
> 
> ...



Wird schon noch kommen Zocker 07- bin auch ein Dezember-02- Geschädigter. Das neueste Schreiben von Firstway trägt das Datum 14. Oktober.
Viele haben in diesen Tagen ein solches Schreiben bekommen.


----------



## alaska (28 Oktober 2003)

hmmm seit dem absolut nix mehr? bei mir kam jetzt firstway direkt und hat sich zu wort gemeldet ...

Schau mal unter 


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2632&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

die sind wieder sehr rege am schreiben ...


----------



## zocker07 (30 Oktober 2003)

*Hurra Hurra*

 
"Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post hat knapp 400.000 Dialern die Registrierung entzogen. Die entsprechenden Rufnummern wurden abgeschaltet. Mehrere Hinweise von Verbrauchern hatten die Beamten stutzig gemacht......"

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,271603,00.html


----------



## Soko (30 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Hurra Hurra*



			
				zocker07 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post hat knapp 400.000 Dialern die Registrierung entzogen. Die entsprechenden Rufnummern wurden abgeschaltet. Mehrere Hinweise von Verbrauchern hatten die Beamten stutzig gemacht......"
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,271603,00.html



Zocker 07 nicht so laut Hurra schreien - bist a bisserl spät dran - sonst gehts dir wie mir: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3114
Wir sagen nichts weiter!


----------



## BenTigger (30 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Hurra Hurra*



			
				Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Zocker 07 nicht so laut Hurra schreien - bist a bisserl spät dran - sonst gehts dir wie mir: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3114
> Wir sagen nichts weiter!



Er machte wenigstens nicht nen neuen Thread auf sondern schrie in einem in etwa dazu passendem Thread Hurra. Dagegen hat keiner was.

Das WO ist eben auch wichtig


----------



## Damon (1 November 2003)

Hi zusammen,

nachdem die in tele... bei mir seit März nicht mehr aktiv waren (Mich hat's im Dez. 2002 getroffen), hat sich nun Firstway zum ersten Mal mit einer "letzen außergerichtlichen Aufforderung" bei mir gemeldet; analog dem Schreiben an Kermit.
Ich schaue dem gelassen ins Auge, Strafanzeige ist ja bereits seit März gestellt...

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich denen überhaupt noch antworten soll.
Nochmals Geld für ein Einschreiben mit Rückantwort für so'n Sch.. hinzulegen ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu viel. 
Wenn überhaupt, verweise ich auf die Schreiben an In Tele... mittels Fax + Sendebestätigung (in diesem Schriftwechsel wurde bereits alles Nennenswerte niedergeschrieben). 
An meiner Einstellung ändert sich nichts.
ICH WERDE NICHT ZAHLEN!!! 

Grüsse an alle, die ebenso denken

Damon


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2003)

Damon schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich schaue dem gelassen ins Auge, Strafanzeige ist ja bereits seit März gestellt...


Eine Anzeige bei Polizei/StA beruhigt vielleicht, entbindet aber nicht von der Forderungssache - das eine hat mit dem anderen kaum etwas zu tun. Entscheidend könnte evtl. der Ausgang des Verfahrens sein - hast Du da schon einen Bescheid bekommen? Nachdem die Sache nun schon seit längerem quellt und Du nichts bedeutendes weiter gehört hattest (sonst hättest Du es bestimmt gepostet), kannst Du Dich auf einen Bescheid über die Einstellung des Verfahrens einstellen.
Um dem Irrglauben nicht mehr Futter zu geben, hier nochmals das Faktum: *neben einer Strafanzeige muß die zivilrechtliche Forderungssache parallel ausgestanden werden.* Mit den Worten von Devil Frank - hier im Forum werden nur Hilfestellungen für so eine zivile Verfahrensweise erörtert.


----------



## Bine (1 November 2003)

*Me too*

Hi!

Mich hat's diese Telefonrechnung doppelt erwischt. Gleich zwei taube Nüsse!:evil: 

Das Vorgehen wäre jetzt stornieren und aussitzen wenn ich richtig verstanden habe.

Inertessant ist, dass ich keinen blassen Dunst habe wie ich dazu komme.
Ich konnte keinen Dealer finden und habe auch keine diversen Seiten 
besucht. Nichts wollte sich installieren und da bin ich pingelig. Mein Puter muss jeden Mist nachfragen.

Vielleicht machen wir mal ne Seite für ein Standardvorgehen wo jeder 
Betroffene nachlesen kann was zu tun ist und ihm ein paar Dinge an die
 Hand geben bzw. den Stand der Dinge und Verläufe anderer Mitbetroffenen nach lesen kann.

Grüße

Sabine


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 November 2003)

*Re: Me too*



			
				Bine schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht machen wir mal ne Seite für ein Standardvorgehen wo jeder
> Betroffene nachlesen kann was zu tun ist und ihm ein paar Dinge an die
> Hand geben bzw. den Stand der Dinge und Verläufe anderer Mitbetroffenen nach lesen kann.


???


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2003)

@ Bine

Als ersten Schritt empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## zocker07 (4 November 2003)

*Oh Oh.. sooo lange war Ruhe*

Nachdem ich glaubte nun Ruhe zu habe ( wie ja wohl so viele ) habe ich gestern mal was von "firstway" bekommen.. : "letzen außergerichtlichen Aufforderung" 
Die wollen sogar auf einen Teil der Vorderung verzichten  
DAS IST ABER NETTTT, Danke
Das selbe wie immer Ar*****cken 
,die brauche wohl noch kurz vor Weihnachten nen warmen Regen ?!
Gruß


----------



## peanuts (4 November 2003)

*Re: Oh Oh.. sooo lange war Ruhe*



			
				zocker07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich glaubte nun Ruhe zu habe ( wie ja wohl so viele ) habe ich gestern mal was von "firstway" bekommen.. : "letzen außergerichtlichen Aufforderung"
> Die wollen sogar auf einen Teil der Vorderung verzichten
> DAS IST ABER NETTTT, Danke
> Das selbe wie immer Ar*****cken
> ...



"Letzte außergerichtliche Aufforderung" ist das, was drauf steht. Der letzte billige Versuch, dich doch noch zur Zahlung zu drängen. Ob danach ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid beantragt wird, steht in den Weihnachtssternen. :tannenbaum: 

Deshalb cool bleiben und abwarten.


----------



## hanne (4 November 2003)

*Dialer- Betrug von In-Telegence*

Hallo,
ich bin per Zufall auf diese Internetseite gestoßen und habe mich sofort hier registrieren lassen; denn auch wir sind seit Juli 2003 Opfer dieser *xxxxxxxx* Firma geworden.
Mein Sohn (13 Jahre) hat sich den Dialer eingefangen, als er bei "Google"
das Programm " kazaa ++" suchte um auf unserem neuen PC zu installieren. Dreimal klickte er ein Programm  mit dem Namen kazza an,
wobei aber keine Reaktion kam. Hinter diesem befand sich natürlich ein Dialer der Firma Mainpean GmbH, ausgewiesen auf meiner Telekom-rechnung, jede Einwahl mit 68,92 €  berechnet.
Diesen Dialer habe ich auf meinem Pc gesichert und auch schon an die  zuständige Stelle der bsi geschickt.
Schriftlichen Einspruch habe ich direkt erhoben, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.
Jetzt kam die 2. Mahnung vom Inkassounternehmen "acoreus".

Gut ist zu wissen, dass einige von euch schon soo lange durchhalten und In-Telegence vielleicht nicht soo einen langen Atem hat, oder unsere Rechtsprechung endlich einmal den Riegel vor so viel dreisten *xxxxxx* schiebt.
Grüße an alle Geschädigten  Hanne

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter eliminiert]*


----------



## Der Genervte (4 November 2003)

*Post von acoreus*

Nach der 1. Mahnung von acoreus hatte ich diese aufgefordert, mir einen Prüfbericht nach §16 TKV vorzulegen.

Heute hatte ich nun Post von denen.
Ich bekam genau die Angaben übersand, die ich an In-tele auf deren Bitte (JETZT würde ich es nicht mehr machen) zugesand hatte - also nur das, was auch auf der Telekomabrechnung stand.
Erwartungsgemäß gingen sie auch nicht auf die Verbindungszeiten von 28 und 43 Sekunden ein.

Werde mal zusehen mein FAX-Prog mit Dokumentenprotokoll zum laufen zu bekommen und denen dann zu empfehlen, sich SACHKUNDIGEN rechtlichen Beistand zuzulegen, der ihnen den nötigen Umfang und die Form des Prüfberichts erläutert - vielleicht kommt ja dann mal was sinnvolles von denen.

Dazu mal eine Frage: wer hat überhaupt schon mal einen ordnungsgemäßen Prüfbericht erhalten, und wer bekam in von In-tele/acoreus?

Nehme mal an keiner, lol.
Und, noch eine Frage an unsere sachkundigen Mitstreiter: was kann ich von acoreus noch so alles 'erbitten'? (Aktivlegimitation? Abtretung der Forderung?)
Schließlich haben wir genug Arbeitslose, und so könnte man vielleicht ein kleines 'Beschäftigungsprogramm' auflegen.


----------



## fatzeng (5 November 2003)

*immer wieder das gleiche thema...*

hi

mich hat es letztes jahr im dezember erwischt. 89 euro bei eselfilme.

habe jeder rechnung und mahnung wiedersprochen und immer nur irgendwelche infobriefe als antwort erhalten. nie was direktes.

seit april oder mai etwa war dann ruhe. bis mitte oktober. da habe ich die zweite letzte außergerichtliche aufforderung bekommen. seltsam zwi mal ne letzte außergerichtliche....

Ich habe jetzt sogar einen sachbearbeiter: ....... der hat sogar persönlich auf dem wisch unterschrieben.

soviel zum aktuellen stand.

eine FRAGE hätte ich noch

muß ich jeder einzelnen mahnung wiedersprechen ? habe immerhin schon 5 stück bekommen. das sind 5 briefe an firstway. langsam wird das teuer. als einschreiben schicke ich die schon lange nicht mehr... außerdem kostet das jede menge zeit.

gruß
fatzeng

_Name gelöscht, siehe NUB tf/moderator_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

```
Persönliche Daten
Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der
 betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die 
Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.
```


----------



## fatzeng (5 November 2003)

*firstway oder acoreus Kundenservice das ist hier die frage*

nochmal ich...

mir ist da noch was aufgefallen. die erste rechnung kam von firstway. dann sind einige mahnungen vom acoreus kundenservice gekommen und auch die erste "letzte außergerichtliche aufforderung" kam von denen. jetzt habe ich eine zweite "letzte außergerichtliche aufforderung" bekommen aber die ist wieder von der firstway medien GmbH. 
Die schreiben 
alte Forderung 89 Euro
Mahngebüren 1/2 30 Euro
Gebühren und Auslagen 12 Euro

Ich habe aber meine ,ahnungen immer von acreus bekommen. wie kann dann die firstway jetzt dafür die Mahngebüren verlangen ???
ist das rechtlich ok? hat nicht die firstway die ansprüche an acoreus übertragen??

fatzeng


----------



## zocker07 (5 November 2003)

*Re: firstway oder acoreus Kundenservice das ist hier die fra*

"mir ist da noch was aufgefallen. die erste rechnung kam von firstway. dann sind einige mahnungen vom acoreus "

War bei mir genau andersrum, einige Schreiben von acoreus und nun das 
erste von firstway... mit denen hatt ich sonst noch nie was zu tun
( aber da hab ich wenigstens auch ne schöne, eigenhändige Unterschrift 
drauf    )


----------



## INSANE (13 November 2003)

Hi !!

Nach langer Ruhephase muß ich mich nun doch nochmal melden.

Letzte Woche kam die * zweite letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung  :bash:   * der Firstway ...

Darüber kann ich eigentlich nur lachen  :rotfl: 


Ich dachte eigentlich, nach meiner letzten Korrespondenz mit der Aufforderung, mir endlich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zukommen zu lassen ( sie werden sehen, was sie davon haben  :doggy: ) wäre die Sache erledigt, aber Sie wollen es ja nicht anders  :bash: 

O.k. ich hab nix dagegen  :holy:, ich bin  :dafuer:   ( vor allem, da ein EVN der Telekom für den besagten Zeitraum vorliegt, auf dem definitiv KEINE Anwahl einer 'Mehrwert - Nummer ' verzeichnet ist  :lupe: 


So long

Insane


----------



## benjamin (13 November 2003)

Wenn man überlegt, was da für Portokosten ständig entstehen wenn die das an alle verschicken, von der Arbeitszeit ganz zu schweigen. 
Na, ja wenn "1 Dummer Esel" zahlt rechnet sich das vielleicht schon noch.
Werde gleich mal in meinen Briefkasten schauen, vielleicht bekomme ich die 2. außergerichtliche Mahnung ja auch.


----------



## zocker07 (25 November 2003)

Mhhhhh.. immer noch nix ?!
Sind denen die Briefmarken ausgegangen ??   
Is ja nun auch schon wieder n paar Tage her, eigendlich müsst ich doch schon im Knast sitzen .


----------



## Soko (25 November 2003)

zocker07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhhhh.. immer noch nix ?!
> Sind denen die Briefmarken ausgegangen ??
> Is ja nun auch schon wieder n paar Tage her, eigendlich müsst ich doch schon im Knast sitzen .



Sollten sie dich tatsächlich vergessen haben? Schick ihnen doch eine Mahnung! :evil: 
Aber vielleicht wollen sie dich so kurz vor Weihnachten nicht mehr in Panik versetzen


----------



## BenTigger (26 November 2003)

Soko schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht wollen sie dich so kurz vor Weihnachten nicht mehr in Panik versetzen



Sorry, falsch gedacht. Die warten bis kurz vor Weihnachten. Denn wenn du nicht zahlst, dann versaust du denen doch Weihnachten, weil die ihren Frauen keine Diamantcolliers schenken können und daher bekommst du am 24.12. dann den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, damit dir, vor Angst, Weihnachten UND Sylvester versaut sind !!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2003)

Soweit ich weiß stellen Behörden, Finanzamt, Gerichte und Polizei von mitte Dezember bis Anfang Januar keine Bescheide zu, um den Frieden des Weihnachtsfestes nicht zu stören.


----------



## KatzenHai (26 November 2003)

Nee, nee, das stimmt nun nicht. Die Finanzämter sind da hausintern angehalten, höflich zuzuwarten - die beiden anderen scheren sich darum nicht.
Zu Recht!


----------



## Soko (27 November 2003)

Früher hat sich die Justiz aber auch daran gehalten.
Wird denn alles schlechter in diesem Land?


----------



## BenTigger (27 November 2003)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß stellen Behörden, Finanzamt, Gerichte und Polizei von mitte Dezember bis Anfang Januar keine Bescheide zu, um den Frieden des Weihnachtsfestes nicht zu stören.



Ach echt??

Nene das hat einen anderen Grund. Von Mitte Dezember bis Anfang Januar sind die "Beamten" anderweitig beschäftigt. Bis zum 19.12 dieses Jahres finden dann in den vielen Büros die Weihnachtsfeiern statt und jedes Büro muss natürlich zum erhalt des sozialen Kontaktes, die anderen Büros mit einladen, so das ein reger Fußverkehr in den Bürofluhren stattfindet und ab dem 22.12 bis 5 Januar sind dann die völlig ausgelaugten Büroinsassen im Weihnachtsstresserholungsurlaub. Denn diese Weihnachtsfeierrennerei ist echt strapaziös. Glaubts mir.

Naja und am dem 5.1 wird dann erst mal besprochen, was so vom 22.12 bis jetzt geschehen ist und dann so langsam der Aktenstapel begutachtet.

Also wer soll denn dann ab Mitte Dez. noch Bescheide versenden?? Hat doch gar keiner mehr Zeit dazu.
Nur deswegen habt ihr die Weihnachtsruhe vor den Finanz- Polizei- und sonstigen Behördenämtern. :holy:


----------



## Soko (27 November 2003)

@ BenTigger

Du kennst dich aber gut aus - bist wohl Beamter?


----------



## arwen (27 November 2003)

Ich habe erfolgreich einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Seitdem ist Ruhe - und es war auch schon der letzte aussergerichtliche Bescheid gekommen. Mainpean hat auf das Schreiben des Anwaltes nicht mehr reagiert - ich bezahle jetzt auch gerne den Anwalt - hauptsache nicht diesen Betrü***.

LG arwen


----------



## BenTigger (28 November 2003)

Soko schrieb:
			
		

> @ BenTigger
> 
> Du kennst dich aber gut aus - bist wohl Beamter?



Nööö ich nicht...

Aber meine Frau und meine Schwägerin, die solltest du mal zusammen erleben  :bigcry:


----------



## zocker07 (8 Januar 2004)

Frohes "NEUES"  :lol: 
Hat sich bei Euch auch noch nix getan ?


----------



## benjamin (8 Januar 2004)

wenn du firstway meinst hat sich bei mir auch noch nichts getan und das obwohl ich bis 28.10. hätte zahlen sollen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

*Bin jetzt auch dabei!*

Tach Leute,
uns hats jetzt auch erwischt!

Wir haben heute die erste Mahnung von IN-telegence c/o acoreus bekommen. :-? 

Die scheinen sich jetzt auf kleinere Beträge zu verlegen, wohl in der Hoffnung, dass man das eher mal zahlt. (von uns wollen sie 48 Euro inclusive der 22.50 Euro "Gebühren und Auslagen)

Jetzt meine Frage:

Hat irgendwer Erfahrung damit was passiert, wenn man einfach überhaupt nicht reagiert?
Oder andersrum: Kann sich unsere Lage verschlechtern, wenn wir der Mahnung nicht widersprechen?

Vielen Dank
SoS


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Januar 2004)

@ SoS

Wenn Du schon Widerspruch erhoben hast, eigentlich nicht, aber besser ist:

Als ersten Schritt - falls nicht schon erledigt bzw. noch zu erledigen - empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123 


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3560&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0   – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

@SoS, hast Du der ersten Rechnung ordentlich per Einschreiben widersprochen oder zumindest einen  Eingang Deines evtl. Schreibens verzeichenen können?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

>
Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst.
>

Also mit der Telekom hab ich glaub ich kein Problem. Wir haben nämlich "glücklicherweise" im betreffenden Monat die Rechnung zu spät gezahlt - Die Telekom mahnt aber anscheinend nur ihre eigenen Ausstände an, nicht die von Drittanbietern. Die Klippe, dass Geld erst mal zu behalten haben wir damit wohl glücklich umschifft  
Einzelverbindungsnachweis haben wir auch.

>
Wenn Du schon Widerspruch erhoben hast...
>

Hab ich nicht, und hab ich auch (wahrscheinlich) nicht vor!

Unsere Rechnung ist nicht allzu hoch (bis jetzt 48 Euro); wenn ich das alles Korrekt mache (Einschreiben mit Rückschein; Datensicherung bei jemandem, der sich auskennt, u.s.w....) kostet mich das ganze wahrscheinlich fast genau so viel. Ich hätte dann nur Stress und keinen (finanziellen) Nutzen.

Mit Beweissicherung ist wohl eh nichts mehr, weil der betreffende Rechner mittlerweile eine Windows-Neuinstallation hinter sich hat.

Ich find es echt toll, was ihr hier für die Betroffenen tut, aber für uns bleiben wohl nur zwei Optionen

1. Zahlen  :x 

2. Überhaupt nichts tun und es aussitzen. -> Dafür muss ich aber das Risiko abschätzen können -> Hilfe!

Also, was passiert, wenn ich keinen  Widerspruch einlege, und auch sonst nichts tue? Oder Widerspruch nur auf das erste Mahnscheiben hin, und auf weitere nicht mehr reagiere?

SoS


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Januar 2004)

@ SoS


Es gibt aus meiner Sicht nur zwei Varianten: Zahlen oder Kämpfen.

Wenn Dir das Kämpfen nicht sinnvoll erscheint, dann zahle, aber zahle schnell. Durch Aussitzen klettert nur der Rechnungsbetrag.


Ich akzeptiere Deine Haltung, schließlich hat mein Kampf über ein Jahr gedauert, aber statt 47, 44 € zu zahlen, bekomme ich jetzt meine Gerichtskosten von 75 € und weiter Auslagen, insgesamt rund 127 € von dem Geldsammler.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2004)

SoS schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hätte dann nur Stress und keinen (finanziellen) Nutzen.


...es geht nicht um Deinen Nutzen sondern um Deinen Schaden, den Du begleichen sollst - also kannst Du dem Juristen ruhig Glauben schenken. Allerdings musst Du schon ganz schön gut argumentieren, immerhin ist Dein bestes Beweismittel mit der Formatierung des PC futsch.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

*acoreus In-telegence u worldlines in Heppenheim*

Hallo alle miteinander,
ich habe heute dieses informative Forum gefunden (ich schreibe das erste mal in einem Forum) und hätte ein paar Fragen.
Auch ich habe Ärger mit acoreus/In-telegence.
Ich nutze nur DSL, allerdings habe ich für´s faxen auch eine Fritz Karte.
Ich konnte keinen Dialer auf meinem PC finden. Ich habe die ganze Familie befragt und keiner hat einen solchen Service genutzt. Geringe Risiko durch zwei Kinder im Alter von 7 und 10 die nie alleine an den PC dürfen.
Wir hatten allerdings zwei dubiose Anrufe. Einer schaltete auf ein Ansageband - meine Frau hat sofort aufgelegt. Der zweite faselte irgendentwas von 0190- und ich habe mit einer derben Bermerkung ebenfalls aufgelegt.
Fazit - Ich habe keine Ahnung was es für ein Service sein soll. Seit dem Tag habe ich zusätzlich den 0190Warner installiert.

Kurz der Vorgang.
Am 19.08.03 Rechnung von der Telekom.
Am 27.08. telefonisch geklärt das ich die 55 Euro inkl. MwSt nicht zahle, da ich keinen Service in Anspruch genommen habe. 
Von In-telegence Hinweis erhalten wie ich info über Anbieter erhalte (www.in-telegence.de)
Habe am geleiche Tag über das Internet einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis heruntergeladen. Darin steht die Tel.-Nr. 0190059781 und der Diensteanbieter *Worldlines GmbH* in Heppenheim, Uhrzeit Dauer 00:01:31 und Nettobetrag 47,4138 Euro. 
Am gleichen Tag Fax an In-telegence gesendet.
Bis heute keine Antwort bekommen.
Zahlungserinnerung am 09.12.03 von IN-telegence erhalten.
Erneutes Schreiben am 14.01.04 an In-telegence mit Widerspruch per Brief und Fax.
Am, 19.01.04 Mahnung von Inkasso acoreus zusätzliche 27,50 €.
Schreibe gerade einen Wiederspruchs-Brief an die.

Würdet ihr raten Ruhe zu bewahren.
Was wird passieren. Ich kann nichts beweisen, da ich nichts finden kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eine Antwort.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Januar 2004)

*Re: acoreus In-telegence u worldlines in Heppenheim*



			
				Gast Notnormals schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nichts beweisen, da ich nichts finden kann.



Die Inkassounternehmen haben auch selten Beweise oder Belege. Schon die einfache Frage, welche Leistung erbracht worden ist, die nun bezahlt werden soll, können die Anbieter nicht beantworten. *Der Jurist *gibt öfter mal Hinweise, wie Du vorgehen mußt. Also einfach suchen.

Ich halte den Dialer als Beweis für durchaus wichtig, aber nicht für ausschlaggebend. Betrüger versuchen ja nun ihre Spuren zu verwischen. Es ist auch Aufgabe desjenigen, der Geld von Dir will, zu beweisen, daß ein Vertrag zwischen Euch zustande gekommen ist. Also Beiträge zur Beweislastumkehr beachten.

Wenn Du Deine Festplatte nicht gelöscht hast, können noch Spuren existieren. Suche mal nach Dateien auf der Platte, die als Zeichenkette Teile der gewählten Nummer enthalten. So kannst Du Log-Dateien finden. 

Die Zeitdauer der Verbindungen spielt auch eine Rolle, insbesondere wenn Pauschalbeträge abgebucht werden.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2004)

*Ich kann nichts beweisen, da ich nichts finden kann.*

Danke Nebelwolf,

habe gleich mal gesucht. War aber nichts zu finden. Allerdings habe ich in der Zwischenzeit auch mal Spybot Search u Destroy verwendet und somit könnten Spuren gelöscht sein.  :cry: 

Ich werde den Gedanken nicht los, dass eventuell gar nichts von meinem PC passiert ist, sonder dass es mit den eigenartigen Anrufen zun tun hat. Nur wir haben aktiv nicht gewält. Oder gibt es irgend einen Trick das ein Anrufer mich irgendwohin weiterleitet und dadurch Gebühren entstehen?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

@Sos
Also ich kann ja nur für mich sprechen : Ich habe genau NIX gemacht !
Glück gehabt ?? Keine Ahnung und werde ich wohl ( hoff hoff .. ) nie erfahren.
Mir ging es nie um die Kohle.. das ist mir sch..... egal.
Ich kann es nur nicht leiden, wenn mann mich ver(wieder böses Wort ) will.
Das dazu.
Wenn Du kämpfen.. also auch wirklich aktiv werden willst, is klar.. das steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Geld.
Wenn Du aber sagst : " mit mir nicht !! " Dann solltest Du den verlusst des Geldes ( Durch Anwalt.. usw. ) mit einem Lächeln hinnehmen.
Viel Spass beim Abwegen


----------



## zocker07 (30 Januar 2004)

Der Beitrag da oben is übrigends von mir.. war nicht angemeldet


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

*acoreus In-telegence u worldlines in Heppenheim*

Da bin ich wieder,

wie weiter oben beschrieben, habe ich am 28.01.04 wieder Wiederspruch eingelegt, mit der Aufforderung mir einen ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zukommen zu lassen. 
Das Antwortschreiben habe ich gescanned und füge es als Attachment bei.
Frage: Stimmt das rechtlich, dass man Zahlen muß wenn eine Verbindung nachgewiesen worden ist?
Ich habe wissenlich keinen Service in Anspruch genommen.
Was würdet Ihr jetzt machen. 
Abwarten???


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Februar 2004)

*Re: acoreus In-telegence u worldlines in Heppenheim*



			
				Gast Notnormals schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich wieder,
> 
> wie weiter oben beschrieben, habe ich am 28.01.04 wieder Wiederspruch eingelegt, mit der Aufforderung mir einen ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis zukommen zu lassen.
> Das Antwortschreiben habe ich gescanned und füge es als Attachment bei.
> ...




Wenn Du magst kannst Du der mittlerweile durch Rechtsprechung widerlegten Rechtsauffassung widersprechen. Aus den unten angeführten Urteilen ergibt sich gerade, dass der Nachweis der Verbindung * nicht zugleich * ein Nachweis über die Inanspruchnahme des Mehrwertdienstes ist.


vgl.: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=38865#38865

unter C.3. 





> 3. In der Klageerwiderung vom 30.10.2003 – dort S. 8 – wurden bereits entsprechende Instanzurteile verschiedener Gerichte angeführt, deren Einsichtnahme (z.B. über die Internetseite http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm) ebenso angeregt wird wie die Konsultation folgender, neuerer Urteile gleichen Tenors:
> 
> · Urteil des AG Viersen vom 20.01.2004 - Az.: 17 C 304/03
> · Urteil des AG Osterholz-Scharmbeck vom 15.01.2004 - Az.:4 C 921/03
> ...




Im übrigen ersetzt die Feststellung der RegTP nicht den Prüfbericht nach § 16 TKV vgl die angeführten Urteile.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

*acoreus In-telegence u worldlines in Heppenheim*

Sorry noch einmal. Mit dem Attachment scheint es nicht zuklappen. Ich bekommen das PDF nicht wieder angezeigt. Also habe ich den Text mit OCR gescanned und im normalen Textfeld eingestellt.

*Ihre Einwände gegen die Forderung
der Firma IN-telegence.GmbH.&Co. KG_*

Sehr xxxxxx
wir nehmen Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben, in dem Sie das Zustandekommen
einer vertraglichen Beziehung zu unserer Auftraggeberin, der
Firma IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG, bestreiten bzw.. vorgeben, die
der berechneten Forderung zugrundeliegende Leistung nicht in An-
spruch genommen zu haben.
Aufgrund der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen des Teilnehmer-
netzbetreibers Deutsche Telekom AG ist der Telefonanschlussinha-
ber dazu verpflichtet, auch für die unberechtigte Inanspruchnahme
seines Anschlusses zu zahlen. Sofern also die Verbindung nachge-
wiesen werden kann, hat der Endkunde auch das Angebot in An-
spruch genommen.
Wir weisen darauf hin, dass die IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG ge-
genüber der Regulierungsbehörde Telekommunikation und Post den
Nachweis der Abrechnungsgenauigkeit erbracht hat. Insofern kann
am Zustandekommen der in der Rechnung aufgeführten Verbindun-
gen keinerlei Zweifel bestehen.

Wir bitten Sie nunmehr letztmalig, für den Ausgleich des Forderungs-
betrages inklusive Auslagen und der entstandenen Gebühren, insge-
samt 85,00 EUR, bis zum 13.02.2004 Sorge zu tragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
acoreus Collection Services GmbH

Dieses Schreiben wurde maschinell erstellt und ist ohne Unterschrift gültig!


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2004)

*acoreus In-telegence u worldlines in Heppenheim*

Danke Jurist,

ich werde der Rechtauffassung noch heute wiedersprechen und erneut auf einen ausführlichen Einzelverbindungsnachweiß bestehen.

Melde mich dann wieder.

Gruß Notnomals


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Februar 2004)

*Re: acoreus In-telegence u worldlines in Heppenheim*



			
				Gast Notnormals schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Jurist,
> 
> ich werde der Rechtauffassung noch heute wiedersprechen und erneut auf einen ausführlichen Einzelverbindungsnachweiß bestehen.
> 
> ...




und auf das *Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 16 TKV*


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Februar 2004)

SoS schrieb:
			
		

> >
> Wenn Du schon Widerspruch erhoben hast...
> >
> 
> ...



Eigentlich passiert nix, man darf und kann alle Einwände auch durchaus erst im Prozess vortragen - vobei *dieser Widerspruch, nämlich der gegen den Mahnscheid, zwingend ist!*

Einzige Nachteile einer widerspruchslosen, vorprozessualen Zeit:
1. Die Inkassokosten könnten zum Tragen kommen (Prozessrisiko), wenn die Gegenseite davon ausgehen durfte, dass keine Einwände erhoben würden.
2. Die Löschung der Verbindungsdaten könnte (je nach Rechtsauffassung) als zulässig betrechtet werden, wenn keine Einwände vorgetragen wurden und man den Datenschutz als höheres Gut akzeptiert (umstritten).

Dagegen ist eigentlich ein überschaubar kurzer Brief nicht übermäßig viel Investition ... Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## galdikas (7 Februar 2004)

*Re: acoreus In-telegence u worldlines in Heppenheim*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du magst kannst Du der mittlerweile durch Rechtsprechung widerlegten Rechtsauffassung widersprechen. Aus den unten angeführten Urteilen ergibt sich gerade, dass der Nachweis der Verbindung * nicht zugleich * ein Nachweis über die Inanspruchnahme des Mehrwertdienstes ist.



Wäre denn schon allein mit dem Nachweis der Erbringung der Mehrwertdienstleistung bereits auch ein Zahlungsanspruch begründet?

( Ein Zahlungsanspruch scheitert meiner Meinung nach nicht erst wg. eines fehlenden Mehrwert-Vergütungsanspruchs wg. fehlender Inanspruchnahme der Mehrwertleistung. Denn wenn ein Mehrwertbetrüger eine unbestellte Mehrwertdienstleistung erbringt, hätte er jedenfalls gegenüber einem Verbraucher selbst dann keinen Anspruch, wenn er die Inanspruchnahme seiner unbestellten Leistungserbrbingung belegen könnte, § 241a BGB.

Es sei denn, der Verbraucher hätte erkennen müssen, daß der Mehrwertbetrüger die übermittelten (Sex-)Inhalte nicht unaufgefordert, sondern aufgrund einer irrtümlich angenommenen Übermittlungsbestellung auf den Verbraucherrechner überträgt.

Aber wer mit unbestellten Dialer-Zusendungen bedrängt wird,  dem muß bei unerwünschter Zugangseröffnung zu Sexseiten nicht klar sein, daß hier ein "Bestellirrtum" des Sexinhalte-Versenders die Ursache für die Leistungserbringung bildet. Jedenfalls müßte der Mehrwert-Dienstleister belegen, weshalb hier von jedem Leistungsempfänger der behauptete Irrtum über eine Bestellvorstellung hätte erkannt werden müssen, wenn er die erforderliche Sorgfalt angewandt hätte.

Mit der erforderlichen Sorgfalt kann meiner Meinung nach nur der Belästigungscharakter erkannt werden, aber niemals, daß das Pop-Up-Bombardement von der vorgeblich irrigen Vorstellung getragen wird, damit eine vom Verbraucher bestellte Dienstleistung zu erbrbingen.)

gal


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Februar 2004)

@ galdikas


So fein wie Du wollte ich die zivilrechtliche Argumentation nicht stricken. Ich bin auf die Aussage eingegangen, dass wenn die Verbindung nachgewiesen, sei auch die Nutzung des Mehrwertdienstes nachgewiesen ist.


			
				acoreus Collection Services GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> .... Sofern also die Verbindung nachgewiesen werden kann, hat der Endkunde auch das Angebot in Anspruch genommen.  ....


----------



## Bine (12 Februar 2004)

Hiho!

Acorus hat mir eine Einzelverbindungsübersicht am 4.02.04 zukommen lassen, den sie 
selbst am 5.02.2005 bekommen haben oder in Auftrag gegeben haben. Angekommen ist der Brief am 7.02.04. 

Also diese Unstimmigkeiten sind mir jetzt schon öfter aufgefallen. So
 werde ich schon 2 Tage vor Ablauf der Frist wieder abgemahnt. Hat das 
Methode oder ticken die Uhren an deren Computern nicht richtig.   

Jetzt hätte ich da noch ein paar Fragen:  :lupe: 

Es sind ja 5 Einwahlen von 15sec bis 7min.
Die Kosten werden wie folgt angegeben:
24,2155 54sec
24,1595 15sec
24,3161 2min4sec
24,5100 4min19sec
24,7974 7min39sec

Was ist denn das für eine Abrechnung? Das müsste doch bei Einwahl Kasse alles gleich sein, oder?   :banned:  

Die Suchmaschine der RegT hat mir als Provider oder weiß ich was Nummerndirekt GmbH ausgespuckt. 
INTelegence teilte mir aber die Adresse von PGMedia mit.
Eine andere Suchmaschine für Dialer spuckt mir 7 Treffer für Global Netcom GmbH aus.

 ????  :argl: 

Ich bin glaube ich zu doof um das auf Anhieb zu verstehen.
Wer bringt Licht in meine dunkle Post???

Verwirrte Grüße :wall: 

Sabine


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2004)

Schaut mal:

http://www.heise.de/ct/03/13/046/default.shtml

Das ist der Artikel über In-telegence und jetzt ratet mal, wer in der
Beschwerdestelle der fst

http://www.fst-ev.de/partner.htm

sitzt.

gruß wibu


----------



## Raimund (12 Februar 2004)

*Die Selbstregistrierer*

 
@wibu,

es ist schon länger bekannt.

Die Mehrwertler kontrollieren sich selbst. Daher die Bezeichung "Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle ..."

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/mitglieder_f_i.html

Das Ergebnis des Treibens von denen kennt man auch schon seit geraumer Zeit:

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/FST.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## cicojaka (12 Februar 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/ct/03/13/046/default.shtml
> 
> ...




Na klasse... und ich wundere mich, dass Achim W. von der Telekom mir einfach nicht verraten wollte, was mit TSCash los ist... Immerhin hat er 2000-2002 massiv gewarnt...

http://www.fst-ev.de/aktuelles.html (April 2000)

http://jugend-ans-netz.org/basis/dialerfst.html


Aber er wollte wohl FRau DR K. nicht in den Rücken fallen, die noch im Herbst 2003 so tat, als hätte sie keine Ahnung. Musste sich erst "erkundigen"...

Gesetzgeber, wo ist deine Peitsche???


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2004)

*acoreus In-telegence u worldlines in Heppenheim*

Hallo alle miteinander,

zwichenzeitlich habe ich wieder ein Schreiben erhalten, siehe folgend

*Mahnverfahren *
Sehr geehrtexxxxx,

wir haben Ihr Telefax vom 06.02.2004 erhalten und den Fall erneut geprüft. Da aus unserer Sicht nach wie vor ein eindeutiger Zahlungsanspruch unseres Auftraggebers besteht, Sie jedoch anscheinend nicht gewillt sind, die Angelegenheit außergerichtlich zu regeln, werden wir nun die Empfehlung für das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren aussprechen und alle weiteren, hierzu erforderlichen Schritte veranlassen.
Die drohenden Konsequenzen für Sie in Form erheblicher weiterer Kosten können Sie nun nur noch durch eine sofortige Zahlung in Höhe des Forderungsbetrages, inklusive Auslagen und der entstandenen Gebühren insgesamt mittlerweile 87,50 EUR, oder einer angemessenen Rate verhindern.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
acoreus Collection Services GmbH

Da diese Firma auf keine meiner Forderungen in meinen Wiedersprüchen eingeht, will ich jetzt abwarten ob das Mahnverfahren kommt.

Wenn es kommt würde ich gerne vorbereitet sein!

Wer kann einen Anwalt empfehlen der mit dem Thema vertraut ist und im Raum Frankfurt - Hochtaunuskreis sitzt.

Danke und Gruß Notnormals


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Februar 2004)

@ Gast Notnormals


Melde Dich hier an, damit Du eine PN - Persönliche Nachricht - empfangen kannst.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*Dialer und DSL*

Hallöchen alle!!!

Ich habe natürlich auch Ärger mit IN-telegence (seit Juli 03) und kriege eine Mahnung nach der anderen. :x 
Ich hatte ein normales Modem und nach der Formatierung meines PCs alle Programme wieder aufgezogen,einschließlich MSN.
Jetzt meine erste Frage,vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen:
Mitten in der MSN-aktuallisierung (so stehts in meinem 0190Warner) hätte ich mich bei IN-telegence eingewählt und die wurden auch erst rausgeschmissen,konnten dann aber trotz des 0190Warners rein.Wie haben die das bloß gemacht??? Normalerweise trennt der Warner ja die Internetverbindung,aber in diesem Fall nicht. :cry: 
Meine 2. Frage ist:Ich habe mir danach DSL geholt und dachte damit sei ich vor Dialern sicher,wegen der Technik,siehe:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Technik/body_technik.html
aber jetzt habe ich hier gelesen (Seite 14),dass sich jemand mit DSL-Modem einen Dialer zugezogen hat. Was stimmt denn nun?????  :gruebel: 
Außerdem wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob sich noch mehr Leute an ProSieben gewendet haben und ob jemand von denen mal eine Antwort über dieses Thema bekommen hat.

Wäre für jede Antwort dankbar   

Andrea


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2004)

*Re: Dialer und DSL*



			
				Gast-Andrea schrieb:
			
		

> Mitten in der MSN-aktuallisierung (so stehts in meinem 0190Warner) hätte ich mich bei IN-telegence eingewählt und die wurden auch erst rausgeschmissen,konnten dann aber trotz des 0190Warners rein.Wie haben die das bloß gemacht??? Normalerweise trennt der Warner ja die Internetverbindung,aber in diesem Fall nicht. :cry:
> Meine 2. Frage ist:Ich habe mir danach DSL geholt und dachte damit sei ich vor Dialern sicher,wegen der Technik,siehe:
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Technik/body_technik.html
> aber jetzt habe ich hier gelesen (Seite 14),dass sich jemand mit DSL-Modem einen Dialer zugezogen hat. Was stimmt denn nun?????  :gruebel:


Kein Dialerschutzprogramm bietet 100% Sicherheit, es wird immer wieder Dialer geben ,
die Softwareschutz aushebeln  können
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/download.php


> Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich jedoch ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass nach meiner Erfahrung keines der angebotenen Programme einen hundertprozentigen Schutz bieten kann. Es gibt mittlerweile etliche Dialer, die - mit wechselndem Erfolg - versuchen, die bekannten Dialerblocker auszuschalten. Absoluten Schutz bieten nur eine Sperre beim Anschlußanbieter oder eine Hardwarelösung auf Basis einer Whitelist.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

Zum Thema DSl und Sicherheit vor Dialern:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351

Solange eine normale Modemverbindung (ISDN oder Analog) parallel zum DSL Anschluß besteht, 
ist auch die Gefahr einer Dialereinwahl vorhanden

ww


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

*Dialer und DSL*

Hallo und Danke! :bussi: 

Ich habe jetzt nur noch DSL und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muss ich mir zukünftig dann keine Sorgen mehr machen. :thumb: 
Habe schließlich auch noch genug mit dieser dubiosen Sache zutun. :roll: 
Momentan bin ich bei der wiedermal letzten Mahnung und habe gerade ein letztes mal widersprochen und mit Anwalt,Strafanzeige und Kostenrückerstattung gedroht. Im Grunde glaube ich zwar nicht,dass sie darauf reagieren werden,denn in meinem letzten Widerspruch habe ich denen mitgeteilt,dass ich nicht nur Beweise in meinem PC,sondern sogar Zeugen dafür habe,dass ich deren Dienst gar nicht in Anspruch genommen habe,worauf die mit ihrer Standart-letzten Mahnung antworteten.
Wenn ich alles so verfolge,was bei IN-telegence,acoreus,worldlines.... so abgeht,dann frage ich mich wo die ihre Nerven her nehmnen  
Ich glaube,ich werde mich auch mal ans Fernsehen wenden,zumal ja jetzt auch ein Bericht bei Stern TV war.

Also Danke noch mal  

Andrea


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2004)

*Nicht drohen, handeln!*

Hilflose Drohungen nützen überhaupt nichts! 
Warum haben Sie nicht zeitig Anzeige erstattet, eine deftige Beschwerde bei RegTP, Wettbewerbszentrale/VZBV und BSI geführt? Die tun allesamt aus eigenem Recht was. Da wäre wahrscheinlich längst Ruhe bei Ihnen eingekehrt. Solche Zaghaftigkeit nützt diesen Spezies in jeder Beziehung.

Glauben Sie nicht, dass Sie zuerst selbst etwas Adäquates unternehmen müssen? Soll das ein TV- Sender für Sie machen? Bitte nicht so maßlos naiv in Pisa-Deutschland ...
Die werfen Ihren Fall einfach in die Rundablage unter dem Schreibtisch. So einfach ist das ...


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2004)

*Re: Nicht drohen, handeln!*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht so maßlos naiv in Pisa-Deutschland ...





			
				Der Gast in einem anderen Thread schrieb:
			
		

> Typisch Pisa- Deutschland: Es ist keine "freie Marktwirtschaft" sondern ...



Sage mal Gast, welchen Grund siehst Du darin, zahlreiche (manchmal auch veraltete) Threads zu durchforsten, um den Postern tätige Ahnungslosigkeit bzw. gar etwas Dummheit zu unterstellen? Wenn Du so schlau bist, warum beteiligst Du Dich nicht produktiv an der Bewältigung der Zielfragen sondern lässt hier lieber den unliebsamen Schlaumeier raushängen?


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe unten genanntes Problem schon in einem anderen Forum gepostet aber noch keine Meinungen erhalten. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand meine Fragen beantworten:


Meine Freundin und ich nutzen schon seit einigen Jahren das Internet. Anfangs ganz normal über eine analoge Verbindung über die Telekom bzw. Freenet, jetzt über DSL be Arcor. Vor über 2 Jahren (glaube fast sogar fast 3 Jahre), als wir noch den analogen Internet-Anschluss nutzten, wurde des öfteren über die Telekom-Abrechnung irgendwelche Beträge abgebucht, die uns erst nicht aufgefallen sind (ca. 5 bis 10 Euro). Als uns das nach ca. 3 Abbuchungen auffiel und diese Abbuchungen auf Tiscali zurückzuführen waren, haben wir 2 bis 3 erneute Abbuchungen bei der Telekom stornieren lassen, bis diese nicht mehr abbuchten. Wir waren zu keinem Zeitpunkt Kunden bei Tiscali. Wir haben keinen Vertrag geschlossen, nicht per Internet oder sonst wie. Nach über einem Jahr schrieb uns Tiscali an, dass wir eine Rechnung von ca. 5 Euro begleichen sollten. Wir traten in den Schriftverkehr und erläuterten Tiscali die Tatsache, dass wir keinen Vertrag mit ihnen geschlossen hatten und daher auch keine Kunden sind. Ein weiteres Jahr verging bis wir von Accureus (Inkasso) angeschrieben wurden, die erneut einen Betrag von 16 Euro forderten auf das Tatsache, das wir Kunden bei Tiscali waren und deren Dienste genutzt haben sollen. Wir widerlegten dies in einem erneuten Schriftverkehr und baten Accureus uns einen Nachweis über die genutzten Dienste zu erbringen. Darauf wurde uns nur geantwortet, das telekommunikative Daten direkt nach Abrechnung nicht mehr aufbewahrt werden dürfen (Datenschutzverordnung §6) und diese daher nicht zur Verfügung stehen, woraufhin wir uns weiterhin weigerten die angebliche Forderung zu leisten, da ja jeder nach einem Jahr daherkommen kann wenn er eine Forderung stellen will.
Wir wiesen Accureus auch darauf hin, dass wir unseren Anwalt bereits miteingeschaltet haben und wir unter diesen Voraussetzung auf keinen Fall leisten werden(-> weil, niemals Kunde gewesen bei Tiscali).
Heute ( ca. 1/2 Jahr später) rufte uns erneut jemand von Accureus an und fragte, Zitat "wie sieht es denn aus? Wir haben eine Forderung über 46 Euro, wie können wir diese Problem lösen?". Die Antwort lautete natürlich "gar nicht!", woraufhin die Frage gestellt wurde, ob wir die Forderung jetzt bezahlen oder nicht, welche auch nochmal verneint wurde. Der Herr verabschiedete sich danach. Dieser Herr musste auch nochmal auf den Sachverhalt hingewiesen werden, obwohl das alles schon schriftlich erfolgte.

Mit was müssen wir jetzt rechnen? Wie gesagt, wir waren nie Kunden bei Tiscali und eher hätten wir jetzt noch offene Forderung von unberechtigten Abbuchungen gegenüber Tiscali.
Hat denn jedes Unternehmen bzgl. Telekommonikation einfach das Recht über Telekom-Rechnung abzubuchen (ohne Einverständnis des Telekomkunden) ?
Wie deutet ihr §6 Datenschutzverordnung??? Ich kann darauß nicht erkennen, das Verbindungsnachweise direkt nach Abrechnung gelöscht werden müssen!? 

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Antworten!

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Manu*-* (17 November 2005)

so, hinter dem letzten Beitrag stecke ich. Wollte mich mal anmelden, kommt ja immer etwas besser rüber.


----------



## Der Jurist (18 November 2005)

§ 6 TDDSG schrieb:
			
		

> 1) *Der Diensteanbieter darf personenbezogene Daten eines Nutzers ohne dessen Einwilligung nur erheben, verarbeiten und nutzen, soweit dies erforderlich ist, um die Inanspruchnahme von Telediensten zu ermöglichen und abzurechnen (Nutzungsdaten)*. Nutzungsdaten sind insbesondere
> 
> a)  Merkmale zur Identifikation des Nutzers,
> b)  Angaben über Beginn und Ende sowie über den Umfang der jeweiligen Nutzung
> ...



Ich habe einige Passagen hervorgehoben.

Du hast damals Einwände erhoben, also darf die Speicherung andauern.
Im übrigen ist dann nach § 16 TKV auch ein Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erstellen und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen.

Das Ergebnis dieser technischen Prüfung ist auf Verlangen des Kunden vorzulegen.
Also erstmal abwarten und dann Fragen stellen und die Dokumentation verlangen. Wenn alles ordentlich gelaufen ist, muss das da sein. Wenn nicht, ist das nicht Dein Bier.


----------



## Manu*-* (18 November 2005)

Ach, danke. Das ist auf jeden Fall schon ein guter Hinweis. Kann nicht sein, dass Unternehmen gar keine Nachweise haben und irgendwelche aus der Luft dahergeholten Forderungen stellen!

Manu


----------



## Der Jurist (18 November 2005)

Manu*-* schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, danke. Das ist auf jeden Fall schon ein guter Hinweis. Kann nicht sein, dass Unternehmen gar keine Nachweise haben und irgendwelche aus der Luft dahergeholten Forderungen stellen!
> 
> Manu


Das ist doch eine rhetorische Frage oder ?


----------



## Manu*-* (18 November 2005)

Eigentlich war es noch nicht mal eine Frage, sondern eher eine Feststellung.
Aber bei dem was man so liest im Internet über Tiscali und Accoreus wundert mich überhaupt nichts mehr. Und da wir in mehreren Rückschreiben die Accoreus aufgefordert haben uns einen Verbindungsnachweis zu erbringen und dieser Forderung überhaupt nicht nachgegangen wird (man lediglich mit vorgefertigten Schreiben und Paragraphen abgespeist wird), bin ich schon sehr erzürnt über diese Machenschaften! Wenn man einen Vertrag unterzeichnet hat oder Ähnliches im Internet eindeutig bestätigt, welcher zu einer Dienstleistung uns gegenüber gefürt hätte, würden wir auch bezahlen. Aber wir haben auf keinen Fall etwas bei Tiscali abgeschlossen und warum wir jetzt beweisen müssen, dass wir keine Kunden waren, will mir nicht in den Kopf. Ich sehe das so, das Tiscali´s Inkassogesellschaft Accoreus eindeutig die Beweislast tragen muss, sonst könnte ja jeder Nichtkunde einfach abgezockt werden.


Verstehst du?


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2005)

Ganz schön dreist, die/der Manu*_*. Der Jurist versteht deine Argumentation sicher. Das Problem ist, dass man Dir hier keine Beratung für den Einzelfall erteilen darf.
Die Acoreus und auch deren Auftraggeberin haben sicher keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, da der für Internetverbindungen in der Art, wie bei der Telefonie, von Haus aus eigentlich nicht erstellt wird. Demnach geht man prinzipiell nur nach den mitgeteilten Verbindungen durch den Netzbetreiber aus. Du hast wahrscheinlich über Tiscali gesurft, oder? Verwendest Du zur Tarifauswahl sowas wie den _Smart Surfer_, der Dir die Auswahl des Tarifes abgenommen hat?


----------



## Manu*-* (19 November 2005)

@reducal

Warum bin ich dreist? Ich verlange ja gar nicht um eine Beratung. Wir möchten nur gerne vorbereitet sein, auf das was noch kommt. 

Wir haben auf keinen Fall jemals über Tiscali gesurft! Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als Tiscali über die Telekomrechnung abbuchte nutzten wir den Internetanbieter Freenet, der auch ganz normal zum Minutentakt abbuchte. Außerdem hab ich ja in meinen Beiträgen geschrieben, dass wir vorher auch niemals Kunden bei Tiscali waren.


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2005)

Na dann fragste Tiscali eben, wie sie ihren Anspruch begründen und forderst gleich mal ein Prüfprotokoll nach § 16 TKV.


----------



## Manu*-* (19 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann fragste Tiscali eben, wie sie ihren Anspruch begründen und forderst gleich mal ein Prüfprotokoll nach § 16 TKV.



Tiscali fühlt sich nicht mehr zuständig und Accoreus geht nicht auf die Forderung von Nachweisen. Aber trotzdem Danke schonmal.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2006)

*Dial/300581*

Hallo zusammen,....
mein Virenscann ergab auf der F-Partition den Dialer    
Dial/300581



 Er befand sich wie angegeben micht auf der C-Partition und ich weis nicht ob er schon aktiv war.
Welche massnahme ist zu ergreifen?
Beim Provider anrufen?
und überhaupt......
ist DIAL/300581 EUCH BEKANNT?


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2006)

*Re: Dial/300581*



			
				zonnoz schrieb:
			
		

> und überhaupt......
> ist DIAL/300581


Was auch immer das ist, bereinige Deinen PC und beobachte immer sorfältig die Telefonrechnung und den (hoffentlich beauftragten) Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Dein Provider (der für´s Telefon) kann gegen Dialerverbindungen nur etwas tun, wenn Du z. B. die 0900er oder Auslandsnummern-Sperre in Auftrag gegeben hast. Dein Internetprovider hat mit einem Dialer rein überhaupt nichts zu tun und kann Dich davor auch nicht bewahren.


----------



## Jeepfoot (20 Februar 2006)

@Reducal

Die [edit] sperren zwar fleißig und kostenpflichtig auf Antrag, aber eine "0900er oder Auslandsnummern-Sperre" bringt überhaupt nix, außer Ärger mit der Verwandtschaft im Ausland. Und die "guten" Dialer (z.B. SmartSurfer) verwenden auch 0190er und 0900er Nummern.  --> Knieschuß.

_ein Wort editiert modaction _[/i]


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2006)

Jeepfoot schrieb:
			
		

> @Reducal
> 
> Die ... sperren zwar fleißig und kostenpflichtig auf Antrag, aber eine "0900er oder Auslandsnummern-Sperre" bringt überhaupt nix, außer Ärger mit der Verwandtschaft im Ausland. Und die "guten" Dialer (z.B. SmartSurfer) verwenden auch 0190er und 0900er Nummern.  --> Knieschuß.



Es geht um Sperren der Netzbetreiber für Zugänge in das Ausland. Diese werden bei Auffälligkeiten bzw. Beschwerden von Endkunden eingepflegt. Was das mit Ärger innert der Verwandschaft zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Wenn Du eine Sperre zur Anwahl der Zahlenkombination 00 beantragst, bist Du zwar prinzipiell geschützt vor Auslandsdialern aber es liegt auch in Deiner Verantwortung selbst, was Du dann eben nicht mehr anwählen kannst. Mir ist dabei neu, dass die Sperrung angeblich kostenpflichtig ist. Fünf Nummernkreise waren bislang (zumindest bei der T-Com) frei.
Im Übrigen gibt es keine "guten" Dialer mehr, die 0190er Nummern anwählen - nicht einmal mehr "böse"!

Siehe auch > HIER <!


----------

